# IVF/ICSI in March...need support!



## brooke22

Hi Everyone...I haven't used this site a whole lot, but I have read some of the threads and think it might be helpful for support as I'm going through this time in life. 
My hubby and I have been TTC for about 1 1/2 years and have been going to the FS for about 7 months. Our main problem is very low sperm count, with low motility as well. I had 1 off FSH level, but secondary tests came back normal and all other tests of mine have come back normal, so I should be good to go. We tried 2 IUI cycles and both were unsuccessful, the sperm count for the first was 2 million, after 2 spin cycles and 1.1 million for the second, combining both a fresh and a frozen sample. So...yeah, really bad numbers. FS said it was not worth trying IUI anymore and highly reccommended moving to IVF. We started the cycle at the end of January with BC and I started Lupron, 10 units, on February 10th. I started my stims, Gonal F and Menopur, on February 24th. We are looking at EC on around March 7th. 
Reality is starting to hit and I am starting to freak out just a bit so I would love some support from other women who are going through the same thing. My hubby and I have a bit of a different situation because we are limiting how many eggs we fertilize and freezing the remaining eggs as part of a study, and due to religious reasons. We don't want to have to freeze embryos if we don't have to. 
We only plan on trying this once due to cost and we feel like if it doesn't work the first time, it probably isn't meant to be...so I am so nervous and scared! 
Is anyone else on a similar cycle?


----------



## ANGEL223

H i brooke
Im roughly the same times as you - my collection date is currently set for the 9th. In fact the whole assisted thing is new to me - very confusing and sooo scary! I hate needles and panic in the hour leading up to injection time but my husband is my rock - always calm and in control!

Perhaps we can help get each other through and hopefully both have good news at the end. I also believe if its meant for me it will happen and nothing i can do will change it!


----------



## peartree

Hi Ladies,

I'm just behind you. On my third week of d-regging now. My EC date if scheduled for 17th March is all goes well til then.

I'm male factor too - DH has low counts at 1million/ml. All my blood tests came back normal, so hopefully the conditions are right in my tummy for those embies to nestle in once they go back. 

Like you, I'm really scared of needles too, and find the wait while DH loads up the needle and putting it to my leg very stressful. What I've started doing in the past few nights is for DH to load up while I'm not there, and for me to inject myself. As I'm doing something and having to watch while the plunger goes down, I find it takes my mind off the stinging.

Good luck to you both! :flower:


----------



## ANGEL223

peartree said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm just behind you. On my third week of d-regging now. My EC date if scheduled for 17th March is all goes well til then.
> 
> I'm male factor too - DH has low counts at 1million/ml. All my blood tests came back normal, so hopefully the conditions are right in my tummy for those embies to nestle in once they go back.
> 
> Like you, I'm really scared of needles too, and find the wait while DH loads up the needle and putting it to my leg very stressful. What I've started doing in the past few nights is for DH to load up while I'm not there, and for me to inject myself. As I'm doing something and having to watch while the plunger goes down, I find it takes my mind off the stinging.
> 
> Good luck to you both! :flower:

Cool - looks like we got a wee club going on here! Good luck to you too. 

I havent tried injecting the leg yet - always stomach but i tense up and think that makes it worse. I have bruises all over now so might give it a go next time!


----------



## brooke22

Ahhh...it's so nice to hear from people who are going through the same thing as me. 
I haven't loved the shots..but haven't freaked out too much. I don't think I could let my DH give them to me....it would make me too nervous, I prefer to do it myself cause then I know if I'm hurting myself or not. I have only done them in my belly, but I've figured out the right spot for the most part so I don't bruise...just a ton of little pin pricks all over my tummy. Also..do you switch sides everytime? I do my lupron on one side and the combo FSH on the other side and the next day I switch, seems to help cause the FSH hurts worse than the Lupron. 
My friend who told me about this site mentioned that it is based in England..is that right? I'm in the states, so I was just wondering. :) 
what are you gals' specific protocols? and backgrounds? first timers or repeats? just curious, especially if your in the UK, cause I was wondering if it is done differently there. I wish you all the best too!!


----------



## hopesforababy

I'm a March IVF'er as well! Looks like we'll have some support as we will all be going through things around the same time. 
Quick history: DH diagnosed with testicular cancer in Feb. 2008. Got the final ok from his dr May 2009, started TTC June 2009. Knew his count was low, so we started with all the other testing for both of us. After 2 IUI's w were referred to our endocrinologist who said IVF was our only real shot. Started down regging 2/13, start stimming tomorrow, 2/27. EC tentatively scheduled for March 10! I am so excited, but also nervous!
This is our first IVF cycle, and we are in the States.

Here's my thinking ladies: This is OUR month! It's March, so St. Patty's Day, which means 4 leaf clovers, which means good luck, which means BFP's all around!!


----------



## brooke22

I'm all about the positive thoughts....I would be ecstatic if this was our month! Praying like crazy it works out for all of us!


----------



## brooke22

hopesforababy said:


> I'm a March IVF'er as well! Looks like we'll have some support as we will all be going through things around the same time.
> Quick history: DH diagnosed with testicular cancer in Feb. 2008. Got the final ok from his dr May 2009, started TTC June 2009. Knew his count was low, so we started with all the other testing for both of us. After 2 IUI's w were referred to our endocrinologist who said IVF was our only real shot. Started down regging 2/13, start stimming tomorrow, 2/27. EC tentatively scheduled for March 10! I am so excited, but also nervous!
> This is our first IVF cycle, and we are in the States.
> 
> Here's my thinking ladies: This is OUR month! It's March, so St. Patty's Day, which means 4 leaf clovers, which means good luck, which means BFP's all around!!

Wow...I'm so sorry about your DH's cancer. Is it all gone and in remission? What a journey!


----------



## peartree

When I first joined the domain name was .co.uk, but it's changed since then, so I guess it's based in UK. But there are members from all over now.

I don't alternate sides. I'm trying to keep it to as small an area as possible. I've pin pointed one area of my leg that isn't bruising or bleeding as much and I'm trying to aim it around there now. :haha:

Ooo... so ECs on: 7th, 9th, 10th and 17th March! :thumbup:


----------



## Oneday

Hi all nice to have a new thread with guys still taking their first steps only on day 4 of down regging myself but am hoping to squeeze ec in b4 the end of march. Im welsh so can I add St Davids day march 1st into the formula for good luch too ? Dh is a David x good luck all and keep letting us know how u are doing x


----------



## Feebee

Hello! We start down regging tomorrow - excited and utterly terrified at the same time 

Good luck all xx


----------



## hopesforababy

Ooh! My DH is a David, too!! I've never heard of St. David's Day, but I will be adding it to my list of days to celebrate! And, yes, he is fine. He has to go in for yearly check up scans, but the nasty C is all gone!

I'm now on day 2 of stimming. I found that the Follistim was really easy. The Menopur, not so much. I have to mix it all up, and it kinda burns when I'm doing the injection. And I rotate the injections from each leg to each side of the tummy. I'm starting to look like a pin cushion, though!


----------



## peartree

Er. I had an ex called Dave. D'ya think that'll count? Please? Anything for a bit of luck? Please? :rofl:

Hopesforababy, I'm going to be on Menopur too, starting on Friday if baseline scan goes well on Thu. What dosage are you on? I'm going to be on 300iu, so 1ml of solution to inject. Not good to know that it burns! Scary. I'm a needle wuss! I've been concentrating on one small area on my leg for all my injections.


----------



## ANGEL223

St David will do for me too although im in Ireland so i will send you all some st paddy dust as well!

Peartree, im not sure i would dwell too much on the ex!!

Looks like we are growing by the day - nice to have the support and hear everyones story.

How often do you all have scans - i have another wed and then again on sat. Is that normal?


----------



## peartree

No, I'm not sure I should either, but seeing as St. David's Day will bring all the luck and you all have Davids in your life, I was clutching at straws. :haha:

All in all, 3 scans before EC day for me - baseline scan to check lining, then on Day 8 of stims and Day 11 of stims to check follicles.


----------



## brooke22

I had a baseline last Wednesday, the day I started stims and I start scanning again this Wednesday, day 8 of stims, and I scan every day after that until I am ready! And on top of that, our clinic is 2 hours away so we either have to stay there for a couple days or drive back and forth everyday. Not sure what we're planning yet. 

I had my estradiol blood test today, but haven't heard anything back yet so I'm assuming they're gonna keep my meds the same. I'm doing Gonal F 225 IU's and Menopur, 1 amp (75 units). The nurse taught me how to combine the 2 so I can take fewer shots...2 a day instead of 3 a day. But, yes..they do burn more than the Lurpon. :(


----------



## hopesforababy

Peartree, you crack me up! Between the couple of David hubbies we have, I also have a cousin David, I think we're good. But we'll have to be on the look out for any Patrick's in our lives............ :) Angel, start collecting that St. Patty's dust to sprinkle us with!!

As far as the Menopur goes, I take one vial. I have to get 1 cc of sterile water, mix it with 1 vial of powder using a Q cap, then take off the Q cap and attach a needle. It's just a larger amount than the other meds. And it's not a horrible burn, just an uncomfortable sensation.

FeeBee, welcome to the group! You'll do fine!! Let us know how it goes tomorrow!


----------



## obe

I am going for the ICSI route due to my OH poor motility. I am just waiting for AF to show before I start.
Im ready to get things going now, its feels as though it has taken forever to get to this stage!
Good luck everyone and I will be checking to see how your all getting on!
x


----------



## brooke22

So I am on day 6 of the stims and I'm definitely starting to get uncomfortable. Yesterday was my cut off day for exercise and BD which I was initially frustrated with cause I didn't want to have to stop exercising because that makes me feel better when I'm having a rough day, but after the way I feel today I don't want to move or exercise..my ovaries definitely hurt. Anyone else getting uncomfortable yet? 
I have my first u/s on Wednesday...so hopefully I've got lots of eggs getting ready to retrieve! I'm def getting nervous!


----------



## Oneday

Looks like people are doing well only day 6 of down regging i hope stimming doesn't sting too much been injecting all over my stomach got 2 bruises and lots of pin pricks! I will be going on 450 iu of fostimon (same as gonal f) this seems really high to me as all my test were fine apart from amh which showed i have a low reserve of eggs not sure i believe this to be that reliable but we will see.

Can i check how many days people are down regging (14) stimming (10-14) for? no idea about my scans have 1 on the day i started.

Dydd Gwyl Dewi Hapus - Happy St David's Day


----------



## Feebee

Dydd Gwyl Dewi Hapus i chi!! Loving this St David's day malarky, I am a Scottish teacher working in Wales and all the parents were very generous with the supplies of Welsh cakes this morning :happydance:

Thank you for your welcome, Hopes. My DH (also Dave!) jabbed me for the first time this evening and thanks to my ample spare tyre I hardly felt a thing!! He was a nervous as anything though poor boy.

Brooke, good luck for your first u/s!

Oneday, I have my baseline scan booked for the 16th so 15 days of down regging then EC provisionally on the 29th (FX!!!!!!) so 14 days of stimming. Hope that is what you mean. I really do not have a clue half the time :dohh:

Lovely to be part of your group xxx


----------



## peartree

24 days of d-reg for me, and then stims for 12/13 days (while continuing with the d-reg injections). Is this normal? I think my clinic only does EC on a Wed, so maybe they hold me on d-reg until a slot comes up. I've been injecting since 9th Feb!

Happy St. David's Day everybody!


----------



## ANGEL223

Hi all, Happy St Davids Day. Is that a public holiday or is just the irish get that??

Welcome all the new recruits.

Im on 17 down reg before stims start then 13 days of both. The first 2 days were stims in am and pm so 3 needles in all!! 

Peartree 450 seems high to me - mine is 225 gonalF not that i would have a clue first time and all that! Do you have the preloaded pen? Boy it stings!!!

Do any of you get much info from your consultant? Mine is a man of few words - after my last scan he just said "thats fine"


----------



## brooke22

ANGEL223 said:


> Hi all, Happy St Davids Day. Is that a public holiday or is just the irish get that??
> 
> Welcome all the new recruits.
> 
> Im on 17 down reg before stims start then 13 days of both. The first 2 days were stims in am and pm so 3 needles in all!!
> 
> Peartree 450 seems high to me - mine is 225 gonalF not that i would have a clue first time and all that! Do you have the preloaded pen? Boy it stings!!!
> 
> Do any of you get much info from your consultant? Mine is a man of few words - after my last scan he just said "thats fine"

 
Angel...I've been frustrated at times as well with the lack of personal one-on-one time I get with my consultant and FS but then I have to remind myself that they are doing a lot of cycles every month and they know what they are doing so I just have to trust their expertise and know that they are really really busy. I tend to want an exact answer and know exactly how they feel about my specific situation but they obviously can't give me concrete answers because our bodies are random and can change at a moment's notice. That's part of why I looked in other areas for support, like getting on this site and starting a thread.


----------



## brooke22

Oneday said:


> Looks like people are doing well only day 6 of down regging i hope stimming doesn't sting too much been injecting all over my stomach got 2 bruises and lots of pin pricks! I will be going on 450 iu of fostimon (same as gonal f) this seems really high to me as all my test were fine apart from amh which showed i have a low reserve of eggs not sure i believe this to be that reliable but we will see.
> 
> Can i check how many days people are down regging (14) stimming (10-14) for? no idea about my scans have 1 on the day i started.
> 
> Dydd Gwyl Dewi Hapus - Happy St David's Day

I did down-regging for 14 days before I started stims and then I started stims, while continuing the d-regs.


----------



## missp

Hi Everyone, can i join this group? 
I am currently on Gonal F (225) - tonight will be my 6th injection. Have a scan on Friday to check how follies are doing. Hoping EC will be Sunday or Monday.
So excited now, cant wait to get EC and ET over with and get a BFP :)

Best of luck everyone:dust::dust:


----------



## ANGEL223

Hey missp, you're welcome, come on in!
Is this your first round? It's mine but thankfully its flying by so far!

Ovaries starting to work - feeling the odd twinge down there - hoping its a good sign - what about the rest of you?


----------



## missp

Thanks angel,
Yep it is my first IVF but I am getting great advice from reading all the threads and experiences of other people.
I was getting really bad twinges in my ovaries on Saturday but nothing then until today, i am getting slight twinges.
Trying to eat as much protein as possible this week.
I just really hope my eggs are growing and getting ready for EC day next week :happydance:

Where is everyone at? At the down reg or stim stage?
After how many days of stims does your clinic scan you? Mine does it after 8 days of stims injections and then they can normally tell when EC will be :)


----------



## hopesforababy

We are getting a good group going!! I am so ridiculously excited right now!!

I am on day 4 of stimming. I had 14 days of d-regging, and I'll have about 11 days of stimming. EC tentatively scheduled for next Wednesday. I had a baseline scan and bloodwork the day before I started stimming, blood work on day 3 and bloodwork again tomorrow on day 5. I think the next time I go in after that will be BW and a scan. I just can't believe that it's finally all happening!

And I can feel my ovaries every now and again. Nothing too painful, though.

Anyone know of any foods to eat or avoid during this time? I'm Catholic, so I don't eat meat on Fridays now that it's Lent, but I'm worried about eating fish. I know I'm not technically pregant (yet!), but I still want to eat like I am being that I've got little eggs maturing inside me!


----------



## Feebee

Good question Hopes! What is everyone doing (eating, exercise etc) to maximise chances? I am only on Day 2 of down reg so any suggestions very welcome.

Is anyone trying acupuncture too? I am, on recommendation from a friend who got her IVF BFP, and thoroughly enjoying every bit of it (except price tag) But any thoughts?

So excited for us all!!!


----------



## Oneday

Evening All
Its nice to have a bunch of us together down regging and stimming. Day 7 of DR for me , had a dream last night i had 8 eggs collected 4 fertilized and was deciding how many to put back God i hope this dream comes true! I have had a raging thirst today as well is anyone else getting this?


----------



## brooke22

ANGEL223 said:


> Hey missp, you're welcome, come on in!
> Is this your first round? It's mine but thankfully its flying by so far!
> 
> Ovaries starting to work - feeling the odd twinge down there - hoping its a good sign - what about the rest of you?

I definitely started feeling mine. About 3 days into the stims I could feel just a twinge and yesterday was day 6 of stims and I got a lot more uncomfortable and today it is just increasing. I'm definitely uncomfortable...not unbearable yet, but not pleasant. I go in for my first u/s tomorrow...I'm just praying hard for lots of follicles growing!


----------



## brooke22

missp said:


> Hi Everyone, can i join this group?
> I am currently on Gonal F (225) - tonight will be my 6th injection. Have a scan on Friday to check how follies are doing. Hoping EC will be Sunday or Monday.
> So excited now, cant wait to get EC and ET over with and get a BFP :)
> 
> Best of luck everyone:dust::dust:

Of course! All the more support the better! We're almost on the same exact schedule. I'm hoping for an EC on Sunday or Monday as well. But I have to do u/s on Wed, Thur, Fri until I'm ready just to closely monitor everything. 

What's you're story, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ANGEL223

hopesforababy said:


> We are getting a good group going!! I am so ridiculously excited right now!!
> 
> I am on day 4 of stimming. I had 14 days of d-regging, and I'll have about 11 days of stimming. EC tentatively scheduled for next Wednesday. I had a baseline scan and bloodwork the day before I started stimming, blood work on day 3 and bloodwork again tomorrow on day 5. I think the next time I go in after that will be BW and a scan. I just can't believe that it's finally all happening!
> 
> And I can feel my ovaries every now and again. Nothing too painful, though.
> 
> *Anyone know of any foods to eat or avoid during this time? I'm Catholic, so I don't eat meat on Fridays now that it's Lent, but I'm worried about eating fish. I know I'm not technically pregant (yet!), but I still want to eat like I am being that I've got little eggs maturing inside me!*




Good question - interested to hear what you are all at. Im pretty much going on as normal at the moment. I dont eat red meat - just chicken & fish, loads of fruit & veg. Was given a gift of a juicer so i juice between meals instead of snacks. No idea what i should be doing though! Someone mentioned protein - should i be doing more of that?

Anyone been through this before - im getting very anxious about EC day!! What exactly can we expect?


----------



## ANGEL223

Oneday said:


> Evening All
> Its nice to have a bunch of us together down regging and stimming. Day 7 of DR for me , had a dream last night i had 8 eggs collected 4 fertilized and was deciding how many to put back God i hope this dream comes true! I have had a raging thirst today as well is anyone else getting this?

Now that would be a result. Here's hoping!
Thirsty and sorry to be descriptive but dry down below but with mucus (hate that word and it looks ever worse written down!!!)


----------



## Oneday

ANGEL223 said:


> Oneday said:
> 
> 
> Evening All
> Its nice to have a bunch of us together down regging and stimming. Day 7 of DR for me , had a dream last night i had 8 eggs collected 4 fertilized and was deciding how many to put back God i hope this dream comes true! I have had a raging thirst today as well is anyone else getting this?
> 
> Now that would be a result. Here's hoping!
> Thirsty and sorry to be descriptive but dry down below but with mucus (hate that word and it looks ever worse written down!!!)Click to expand...

Not got that problem yet! But clomid gave me thrush so i'm expecting that. AF arrived today which i suppose i should be glad about but my back is really aching and can't take ibuprofen. Also got an upset stomach don;t know if its the pregnacare not agreeing with me or the DRs. Just a question i'm trying to time when ec would be , how long to people stim for is it 10 or 14 days?


----------



## missp

Of course! All the more support the better! We're almost on the same exact schedule. I'm hoping for an EC on Sunday or Monday as well. But I have to do u/s on Wed, Thur, Fri until I'm ready just to closely monitor everything. 

What's you're story, if you don't mind me asking?[/QUOTE]


Hey Brooke
I had damaged tubes and when I went for my inital consulatation they discovered I had fluid in my tubes and that would hinder the IVF and the implantation so I had a lap before Christmas to tie my tubes - now no fluid can get in to my uterus :)

Best of luck with your scan today :)


Angel - i have heard on other forums that protein is very important in helping with egg quality and lining of the womb. Also using a hot water bottle on your tummy during stims is suppose to encourage the follies grow - also ginger tea is suppose to be very good during stims. I am doing all of the above - anything to help :thumbup:

I feel a bit uncomfortable today (down there) - just a bit of presure - anyone else have this. I am after 6 stims injections already so it is probably my follies growing and getting ready :) fx
Hopeforababy - fish is suppose to be good for you in the lead up to ET because of the oils - i have had salmon a couple of times in the last few weeks and i'll probably have it again this week before EC. I am also taking Omega 3 tablets and vitimans.
Feebee - I am doing accupunture since January - it is great for relaxation and it is suppose to increase your chances of a BFP too :) The only downside is cost :( Going for my next session tomorrow and I will also have one just before and one after ET.
Oneday - one of the side effects of the meds is thirst - but I dont think i have had this - other than a dry mouth in the mornings - but I have been drinking 3 to 4 litres of water every day so I am probably quincing the thirst before my brain has a chance to register it,:lol:


----------



## MissAma

Ohhh tempting group.... any place for a second time Male Factor ICSI cynic like me? I'm waiting for AF and then it's on to short antagonist protocol with 250 Puregon and EC provisionally around mid April.

Is everyone else here on their first (and hopefully last!) IVF go? :O


----------



## Bebecake

I love hearing your comments! I am going to start IVF procedings at the end of March, and then EC will be by the end of April. I like knowing what to expect! Good Luck Ladies!!!


----------



## hopesforababy

Thanks MissP for the advice on fish. I'm not a big fish person, but I hope shrimp will do! I love shrimp!
Any advice on exercising? Not that I'm a big exerciser, but I do cardio, like the elliptical. I've just been drinking a ton of water and eating more fruits and veggies. I can kinda feel a twinge in my ovaries every now and again, but nothing bad. I'm on day 5 of stimming. Hopefully EC a week from today!!


----------



## brooke22

hopesforababy said:


> Thanks MissP for the advice on fish. I'm not a big fish person, but I hope shrimp will do! I love shrimp!
> Any advice on exercising? Not that I'm a big exerciser, but I do cardio, like the elliptical. I've just been drinking a ton of water and eating more fruits and veggies. I can kinda feel a twinge in my ovaries every now and again, but nothing bad. I'm on day 5 of stimming. Hopefully EC a week from today!!

Exercise is great up to a certain point..if it's something you've always done, you should keep doing it. But, on day 5 of my stims the Dr said I had to stop exercise and intercourse. You shouldn't do anything jarring on your body. She said I could walk on a treadmill on an incline, but to be careful...no jarring and no overheating. I guess your ovaries get so big and they are free-floating that there is a danger that they can flip and it will cut off all the blood supply...so you do need to be careful.


----------



## brooke22

So I had my first u/s today...oh my word I was a nervous wreck last night! I'll admit, I just broke down with my husband cause I'm in pain and I was just frustrated and upset that we have to be in the situation we are in and I was so worried that I wasn't going to have enough follicles growing. :wacko:
Things went well today though..for the most part! I have a whopping 26 follicles! 6 of them are close to mature, 6-8 are right below that and then there are more under that. Because of a study I'm participating in for egg freezing, we have to have at least 15 mature eggs...so I'm still on the meds and I go back for another u/s and a blood draw tomorrow am and hopefully we can get some more of the follicles to grow bigger and become mature. 

Things are uncomfortable still, but not unbearable yet. I had a friend who went through this and she said she couldn't sit on the last couple days because she was so uncomfortable and it hurt too much cause she could feel it squishing her ovaries so she either had to be standing or laying down. eeek! I told my husband, "Well, I don't care how bad it may hurt..I just want a freakin party going on in my ovaries! If that's what it takes, bring it on!":rofl:

Anyways...how's everyone doing so far?

Oh..and welcome to all the newbies...of course you're welcome..the more the merrier! :)


----------



## ANGEL223

Bebecake good luck with your cycle when it comes. It seems a great place to share info!

Thanks for the exercise advice - forgot to ask but found for myself that stretching and straining too much was not comfortable. I just go for a light jog or fast walk on the treadmill now.

Had a scan today (day 8 stims) with a new consultant (not much more chatty than the last one!!) but she was happy with progress - 13mm folicles with and about 10 on each side. She thought this was normal for this stage for EC on 9th.

How is everyone else doing - i know there were a few other apps at the same time


----------



## brooke22

Oneday said:


> ANGEL223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oneday said:
> 
> 
> Evening All
> Its nice to have a bunch of us together down regging and stimming. Day 7 of DR for me , had a dream last night i had 8 eggs collected 4 fertilized and was deciding how many to put back God i hope this dream comes true! I have had a raging thirst today as well is anyone else getting this?
> 
> Now that would be a result. Here's hoping!
> Thirsty and sorry to be descriptive but dry down below but with mucus (hate that word and it looks ever worse written down!!!)Click to expand...
> 
> Not got that problem yet! But clomid gave me thrush so i'm expecting that. AF arrived today which i suppose i should be glad about but my back is really aching and can't take ibuprofen. Also got an upset stomach don;t know if its the pregnacare not agreeing with me or the DRs. Just a question i'm trying to time when ec would be , how long to people stim for is it 10 or 14 days?Click to expand...

Oneday..I will probably be right around 10 days of stimming and then 1 or 2 days later will be EC..if that helps. Oh..and you can take Tylenol for your back if that helps. No ibuprofen....but Tylenol is definitely ok accroding to my Dr!


----------



## ANGEL223

brooke22 said:


> So I had my first u/s today...oh my word I was a nervous wreck last night! I'll admit, I just broke down with my husband cause I'm in pain and I was just frustrated and upset that we have to be in the situation we are in and I was so worried that I wasn't going to have enough follicles growing. :wacko:
> Things went well today though..for the most part! I have a whopping 26 follicles! 6 of them are close to mature, 6-8 are right below that and then there are more under that. Because of a study I'm participating in for egg freezing, we have to have at least 15 mature eggs...so I'm still on the meds and I go back for another u/s and a blood draw tomorrow am and hopefully we can get some more of the follicles to grow bigger and become mature.
> 
> Things are uncomfortable still, but not unbearable yet. I had a friend who went through this and she said she couldn't sit on the last couple days because she was so uncomfortable and it hurt too much cause she could feel it squishing her ovaries so she either had to be standing or laying down. eeek! I told my husband, "Well, I don't care how bad it may hurt..I just want a freakin party going on in my ovaries! If that's what it takes, bring it on!":rofl:
> 
> Anyways...how's everyone doing so far?
> 
> Oh..and welcome to all the newbies...of course you're welcome..the more the merrier! :)

You beat me to it - all sounds good! 
I never realised how much of an emotional roller coaster this would be. Im normally so logical and in control but keep freaking out before apps and after unitl i check all the details out online! No real pain or discomfort just yet but it is starting to buiild up.


----------



## MissAma

Wow ladies, your ovaries are cooking them like pros! Those are great numbers!

15 mature can mean as many as 10-12 embryos so a very high chance of 2 or 3 blastos! That would be brilliant! What dose are you on?


----------



## Oneday

brooke22 said:


> Oneday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANGEL223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oneday said:
> 
> 
> Evening All
> Its nice to have a bunch of us together down regging and stimming. Day 7 of DR for me , had a dream last night i had 8 eggs collected 4 fertilized and was deciding how many to put back God i hope this dream comes true! I have had a raging thirst today as well is anyone else getting this?
> 
> Now that would be a result. Here's hoping!
> Thirsty and sorry to be descriptive but dry down below but with mucus (hate that word and it looks ever worse written down!!!)Click to expand...
> 
> Not got that problem yet! But clomid gave me thrush so i'm expecting that. AF arrived today which i suppose i should be glad about but my back is really aching and can't take ibuprofen. Also got an upset stomach don;t know if its the pregnacare not agreeing with me or the DRs. Just a question i'm trying to time when ec would be , how long to people stim for is it 10 or 14 days?Click to expand...
> 
> Oneday..I will probably be right around 10 days of stimming and then 1 or 2 days later will be EC..if that helps. Oh..and you can take Tylenol for your back if that helps. No ibuprofen....but Tylenol is definitely ok accroding to my Dr!Click to expand...

Brooke we don't have Tylenol in the uk , wahts in it? was told i could take Paracetamol or co-codamol (codiene) just coping with a hot water bottle fpr now. I have enought stims for 8 days at 450 iu and 1 day at 225 i guess they vary the dose. Glad you ready to pop not sure i'm looking forwards to that just yet !


----------



## brooke22

Oneday said:


> brooke22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oneday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANGEL223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oneday said:
> 
> 
> Evening All
> Its nice to have a bunch of us together down regging and stimming. Day 7 of DR for me , had a dream last night i had 8 eggs collected 4 fertilized and was deciding how many to put back God i hope this dream comes true! I have had a raging thirst today as well is anyone else getting this?
> 
> Now that would be a result. Here's hoping!
> Thirsty and sorry to be descriptive but dry down below but with mucus (hate that word and it looks ever worse written down!!!)Click to expand...
> 
> Not got that problem yet! But clomid gave me thrush so i'm expecting that. AF arrived today which i suppose i should be glad about but my back is really aching and can't take ibuprofen. Also got an upset stomach don;t know if its the pregnacare not agreeing with me or the DRs. Just a question i'm trying to time when ec would be , how long to people stim for is it 10 or 14 days?Click to expand...
> 
> Oneday..I will probably be right around 10 days of stimming and then 1 or 2 days later will be EC..if that helps. Oh..and you can take Tylenol for your back if that helps. No ibuprofen....but Tylenol is definitely ok accroding to my Dr!Click to expand...
> 
> Brooke we don't have Tylenol in the uk , wahts in it? was told i could take Paracetamol or co-codamol (codiene) just coping with a hot water bottle fpr now. I have enought stims for 8 days at 450 iu and 1 day at 225 i guess they vary the dose. Glad you ready to pop not sure i'm looking forwards to that just yet !Click to expand...

Oneday...the main ingredient is acetaminophen.


----------



## brooke22

MissAma said:


> Wow ladies, your ovaries are cooking them like pros! Those are great numbers!
> 
> 15 mature can mean as many as 10-12 embryos so a very high chance of 2 or 3 blastos! That would be brilliant! What dose are you on?

MissAma...I'm on 225 Iu of Gonal F and 1 amp (75 units) of Menopur. I've been on that for 8 days now. 

10-12 embryos would be great, but the one thing that changes our situation and makes it hard is that we aren't going to fertilize all of the eggs. We will probably only fertilize 6-8 eggs and freeze the rest because we don't want to have to freeze any leftover embryos, for a variety of moral reasons. We are hoping that with 6-8 we will get about 4 or 5 fertlized and then 1-3 blastos. Our FS's numbers on average are 3/4's fertlize and 1/2 of that grow to blastos, so that's what we're hoping for. It has been such a hard, grueling decision for us to make, but we have decided that is what's best for us and we are just praying that God will work and we will end up with 2 blastos and not have to worry about leftover embyros, but also get pregnant from this try. My word it makes things nerve-wracking though!! Gotta keep having faith! 

You had one failed IVF/ICSI treatment already? What was the story, numbers, etc? I'm sorry it failed...I really hope this one works for you!


----------



## hopesforababy

Brooke and Angel -- doing great with the follicules!! I had bloodwork this morning, and they said my numbers look good, so I go in for a scan Friday morning.

Thanks for the info on exercising. I went to the gym today, but took it easy on the elliptical. Maybe I'll just walk from now on. Or just sit on the couch and catch up on my TiVo! As far as intercourse........ Brooke, you were told no BD after day 5 of stims? My doctor didn't say anything about that. On one of my sheets that I was given, it says that we have to BD or DH masturbate the day I take my HCG trigger shot. Anyone else given any guidelines on this? I was kinda thinking that we would BD a couple of times before day of trigger shot to get his spermies ready for the big day. Maybe not?


----------



## MissAma

brooke22 said:


> You had one failed IVF/ICSI treatment already? What was the story, numbers, etc? I'm sorry it failed...I really hope this one works for you!

We have NOA (NonObstructiveAzoospermia) so we had to have TESE - a procedure to surgically remove sperm and 5 straws were found with 40% of his testicular tissue producing mature sperm. It was frozen and then thawed (this counts as it lowers the chances). 11 eggs extracted, 8 of them were mature, 6 embryos, 2 transfered, one grade A of 10 cells, one grade B of 8 cells with some fragmentation on day 3. 4 left to hopefully get a blast. They all arrested on day 5 which is likely what the ones we got in did as well. :cry:

I hope it works for all of us!

hopesforababy - I would say that it would be good if he masturbates 48 hours before your EC and his sample leaving but I would personally not risk anything by actually BDing.... you never know.


----------



## brooke22

Hopesforababy- yeah my fs said it is too risky to bd because. of how big my ovaries will get and they are so heavy that they don't want anything to disrupt them. But as far as your dh masturbating I would just follow what your fs says. Our fs's protocol is to not bd or masturbate within 5 days of any sample collection. Good luck with your first scan...let us know how it goes.
I'm heading back to the dr for my second scan now...hopefully I've got some more mature follicles. there better be cause I was in terrible pain last night..couldn't sit cause it hurt too bad..wow,it was bad. 
Hope everyones doing well!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi girls, I'm hoping to start ICSI in April. This thread is really useful for me to see whats going to happen.

I'm going out of my mind waiting for things to start. Waiting to get my bloods back on Monday, got a consultation on 18th then hoping to start beginning of April when AF arrives.

I had no idea that it can get really painful stim ovaries :( I'm a bit worried as I'm awful with pain and my job means that I have to be active sometimes and I can't afford to be ill. Has everyone experienced terrible pains etc?

Good luck to all of your girlies. It's horrible we have to endure this but I know it will be worth it :) xxx


----------



## MissAma

Mummylwanabe - re pain look at the post right above you. :) In my experience it's dreadful but survivable in terms of pain. 

Brooke22 - good luck at the scan hon! Are you sure you're not heading towards a spot of OHSS? Would they lower your dose a bit, maybe to 175 or are they keeping you on the verge of hyperstimulation on purpose?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I had no idea it would be awful, It hadn't really crossed my mind. For some reason I thought the removal of the eggs would probably be the uncomfortable bit but I didn't even think about stim the eggs! I guess it makes sense now I think about it!


----------



## peartree

Hi girls... wow...we've really got a group going here. :happydance:

Eek, didn't realise that stimming made you hurt! I only thought that it would be bloatedness and uncomfortable. 

I had my baseline scan today, went well - thin lining, no cysts, and the consultant has agreed for us to put two embies back, with no further consultation as he reckons that we are well aware of the risks. :happydance:

Stimming starts tomorrow morning! :happydance:


----------



## Feebee

Yay Peartree that is so exciting!!!! 

Am I right in thinking you need to drink lots in the next few weeks?

Lots of positive thoughts to you xxx


----------



## brooke22

Hey all...as far as the pain goes with the stims my fs said that it just depends. Some people experience a lot of pain and uncomfortableness and some people don't feel anything...so there's hope that you might not be in a lot of pain! ;) I feel most of my pain in the afternoon/evenings. Mornings are really good. 

So I had another scan again today and thankfully things are still looking good and everything is still growing. The doctor wants to wait one more day before I trigger so I've got one more morning of shots and another scan tomorrow and everything should be ready to go. I will probably trigger tomorrow night and be ready for the retrieval on Sunday...big prayers!! :)


----------



## vineyard

Hi brooke! So glad you found some support here! This is going to be your month!!!!

Sending twin girl vibes your way! :happydance:

Text me tomorrow after your scan!


----------



## hopesforababy

Good luck Peartree!! Keep us posted on how the stimming goes! 
Brooke, good luck to you as well for a good scan tomorrow. I'll be keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## peartree

Just had my first stim jab!
It hurt a bit more than the down reg one, even though I kept it for an area that I know doesn't usually give me any pain. It's more of a dull pain than a sharp sensation like the down reg.

We're officially on our way now!

Brooke - hope all goes well with the EC on Sunday!

Feebee, the nurse didn't say anything, just that if I feel over bloated and VERY uncomfortable, to give them a call. I usually drink quite a lot anyway, about 2 litres minimum a day. Have started drinking beetroot juice as advised by my acupunturist - supposedly will help with blood nourishment. Can't harm I suppose!


----------



## Oneday

Peartree,
How long do you have to stim for? How much do you have to inject do you use the same size needle? Hopefully i am starting on Wednesday x


----------



## peartree

I'm stimming for 12 days - so EC is on 17th March. When is yours?

It's the same sized needle, but the volume is greater, so the needle stays in for longer. I'm on 0.5ml Buserelin down-reg, and now on 300iu of Menopur, which is 1ml of solution. I do my down-reg injection in the night time, and stimming in the morning.

Good luck! It's not so bad if you manage to find the less sensitive spot on your leg. :hugs:


----------



## hayz1981

Hi ladies. Please can I join you? I'm starting stimms next wednesday. I'm on gonal-f, and synarel for down regging whilst stimming (I've already had zoladex jab.). My egg collection is scheduled for 24th March at the moment. Xxx


----------



## Oneday

peartree said:


> I'm stimming for 12 days - so EC is on 17th March. When is yours?
> 
> It's the same sized needle, but the volume is greater, so the needle stays in for longer. I'm on 0.5ml Buserelin down-reg, and now on 300iu of Menopur, which is 1ml of solution. I do my down-reg injection in the night time, and stimming in the morning.
> 
> Good luck! It's not so bad if you manage to find the less sensitive spot on your leg. :hugs:

Starting stimming wednesday or thursday next week EC w/c 22nd March so not far behind you. I'm injecting into my stomach and as you say have my favourite spot i have a large surface area to choose from lol


----------



## Oneday

hayz1981 said:


> Hi ladies. Please can I join you? I'm starting stimms next wednesday. I'm on gonal-f, and synarel for down regging whilst stimming (I've already had zoladex jab.). My egg collection is scheduled for 24th March at the moment. Xxx

Hey welcome to the thread nice to have lots of ladies at similiar stages infact i'm right with you stimming from wed / thurs on fostimon e/c w/c 22nd March.

Fingers crossed the easter bunny visits us all with BFP's :dust:


----------



## MissAma

Brooke - fingers very crossed! Let us know how it went, will you have a general for EC?

Peartree - you're then on a short antagonist protocol?

Oneday - you're getting there!


----------



## ANGEL223

Hey gals - all going well so far it seems!
Good luck starting stims for those at that stage.
Brooke give us an update - fingers crossed for you!
Welcome any late comers to the party!

Last scan prior to EC for me tomorrow. Stims really having an effect now. Very tender ovaries and boobs now playing up but its worth it!


----------



## brooke22

So it's official...the EC is set for Sunday Morning!! I've got 16-18 mature follicles so we should be good! I take my trigger shot tonight...so last shot for me...woohooo!!! So glad I'm done sticking myself! It looks like I'm the first one going under so I'll let you all know how it goes. It isn't a general anesthesia so they don't have to intubate, but it is sedation and I'll be unconscious...thank goodness! They said total time in office should be around 2 hours including pre and post-op. I'm so nervous and excited for them to get my eggs out and fertilize them and see how they do! I want little embies growing!

Angel...I'm right there with you on the boobs hurting! Oh my word..I can't even touch them, it feels like they are completely bruised all over..I didn't expect that so it was kind of a surprise..but glad to know I'm not the only one. 

Welcome to the newbies! Hope everyone is having a great day! :)


----------



## hollee

hi everyone 
i just wanted to share my experience with your girls as ive just had egg transfer today. my story is im 26 DH 30 we have been ttc for 2 years i have pcos & endo & dh has low count & motility. after starting stimming i had 2 scans which both showed up 6-7 eggs coming along nicely on tues 2nd i had 16 eggs collected 13 of which were ok to fertilise. from the 13 we got 9 embies which was brilliant news. 
EC wasn't too bad coz i was just put to sleep by sedation i had a few cramps within the first half hour then ive had really tender ovaries & still quite bloated (the pessaries arn't helping with the bloating either sorry if tmi but they are giving me a bit of wind)

the transfer wasn't as bad as i thought, just uncomfortable, at the beginning of the whole process they advise that anyone under the age of 35 only go for one embie transfer but when we arrived today they suggested to embies due to the quality of them, all 9 were at the expected stage 8 cells or above but they thought that 2 would give us the most chance. i was a bit surprised coz i was convinced it would only be one embie but i followed their advice & had 2 put in.
i have also being having acupuncture for the last 5 weeks i had a session before & after transfer today & will have my last one between day7-10 as that is supposed to be a important time. i guess only time will tell.
i have to be honest today has been really strange its like everything we have been through in the last 2 years has all come to a head today & its a bit overwhelming.

anyway i just wanted to share my story, i really hope everything goes well for everyone
best of luck
xxx


----------



## ANGEL223

Brooke thats great news. Lucky you - last jab!! Really praying things go well and i'll be tkinking about you on the day. When you are up and able again let us know your news. The very best of luck to you.

Hollee thanks for sharing your story and of course, the very best of luck to you. Stay with us and let us know how you are getting on too.

Getting a good vibe about this thread and hoping its lucky for us all.


----------



## vineyard

Brooke,

Good news on your scheduled EC!!! Look forward to hearing all about your growing embies!!!


----------



## Feebee

Hey all!!!

Now this might be a really daft question but how did/do you all feel whilst down regging? I was really worried about menopausal symptoms and now I am getting all panicked that it is not working because I am not feeling much different!! 

It is so reassuring to be able to chat with people who actually really understand!!! This thread is fabulous :happydance:


----------



## ANGEL223

Feebee said:


> Hey all!!!
> 
> Now this might be a really daft question but how did/do you all feel whilst down regging? I was really worried about menopausal symptoms and now I am getting all panicked that it is not working because I am not feeling much different!!
> 
> It is so reassuring to be able to chat with people who actually really understand!!! This thread is fabulous :happydance:

Feebee, like you, i felt no different. Had warned DH that i would be demon b**ch from hell so he was really nervous when it was going to kick in but nothing. In fact, if anything, i would say i was more upbeat than normal - prob just glad to be started!!!!


----------



## Feebee

ANGEL223 said:


> Hey gals - all going well so far it seems!
> Good luck starting stims for those at that stage.
> Brooke give us an update - fingers crossed for you!
> Welcome any late comers to the party!
> 
> Last scan prior to EC for me tomorrow. Stims really having an effect now. Very tender ovaries and boobs now playing up but its worth it!

Hey Angel, how did it go?!!!


----------



## caline

I only got hot flushes for the last few days of down regging. I didn't think it had worked either as I didn't get much side effects.


----------



## hopesforababy

Brooke, how did EC go?
Angel, when is your EC?

I had a scan yesterday morning that showed 10 follicules ranging from 11-15, and several smaller ones. I go in for more blood work again this morning. I'm guessing they'll tell me to come back Monday morning for my final scan with EC on Wednesday. My ovaries have started getting really tender, too. And I'm super bloated! I guess it's all normal, though.

Good luck to everyone who has just started stimming. That part has gone by really fast for me, so hopefully it'll go by fast for the rest of you, too!


----------



## vineyard

I just want to wish everyone luck with their IVFs this month!!! It does work. I got my BFP 1 year ago from IVF/ICSI. 

:hugs:


----------



## peartree

MissAma - I have no idea what the name is for the protocol. I down regged from Day 21 for 24 days, and then stimming for 12 days. What's your protocol? So glad that you're starting treatment again. :hugs:

Feebee - don't worry. I didn't really have any symptoms apart from a bit of a ragged throat, and had a disturbed night feeling a bit hot for the last one or two nights before stimming. I was wondering too, but it seems that it's worked - my baseline scan showed the thin lining that they needed. Just count ourselved lucky that we don't have to put up with horrid symptoms!


----------



## Oneday

Oneday
TTC no 2
Active BnB Member


*
Join Date: Jan 2009
Location: Runcorn
Posts: 186

I'm Currently Feeling:* 

Thanked others: 68
Thanked 24 times in 24 posts


? Strange thing happened today it's day 11 of dr's and I have a 5.5 ml bottle of buserelin been doing 0.5 ml shots and it still has a least one or more doses left in it and pretty sure no I mean I'm definately I've not missed a shot do you think maybe they over fill the bottles ?


----------



## caline

They do overfil. The nurse told me this, so don't worry. Just chuck it away and start the fresh bottle.


----------



## Oneday

caline said:


> They do overfil. The nurse told me this, so don't worry. Just chuck it away and start the fresh bottle.

Phew I was going to count the needles and syringes to double check. Don't think I need to throw it do I not if there is enough for another dose ?


----------



## hopesforababy

The bottles are overfilled. The nurse told me that you can draw up the remainder from one vial and finish off your dose with meds from a new vial to make sure you use every bit of those expensive meds. I haven't had to do it, though.

But it looks like I am going to have some leftover meds. Two vials of follistim (300) and two vials of menopur. Anyone know if it can be returned/sold? It's so expensive, I hate to just throw it away.


----------



## caline

Not sure. How have you come to have so much left? I had the Gonal F pen injectors, and had some in the vial, so chuckd it. If the vials are full though, seems like a waste. Maybe save it, just incase you need again, which hopefully you won't.


----------



## peartree

Feebee - don't worry - they overfill. I managed to get 12 doses from the 5.5ml bottle and I'm pretty sure that we hadn't accidently forgotten an injection.


----------



## Oneday

It was me Peartree and i did get 12 doses from the bottle! 
Hopes don't think they will take them back maybe you could pass them on to a friend x


----------



## ANGEL223

Hi All, I had same problem with meds - have a full unopened bottle of suprefact left over and one of the prefilled pens looks like there is a full dose. Asked on Sat and was told perfectly normal as they overfill.

Yippeee - i have had my last jab - the trigger one and am all set for EC Tues morning (36 hours later). Last scan went well - lining looking good, a good few 20mm follicles and some smaller but seems there can still be suitable eggs in there.

No news from Brooke yet? Have been thinking about her/you all day!

Will keep you posted about side effects and the EC procedure as i know from my own point of view how nice it is to have the facts.

Good luck all.


----------



## vineyard

Brooke is doing well. I will let her tell you all about her results. She said she was pretty out of it and would try to update here this afternoon.


----------



## peartree

Oops! Sorry Oneday!

Angel - good luck with EC!


----------



## brooke22

Hey all...sorry it took so long for me to get on here and update you all on how my EC went today. It is 5 pm in the afternoon my time and I am finally feeling a lot more coherent. 
Everything went really well though. I had to be at my clinic at 6:30 am...yuck! My retrieval was at 7:30 and only took about 40 minutes. They put me out with IV sedation so I was unconscious but I could still breathe on my own. They just put some oxygen in my nose for safety. I don't remember a thing from the procedure, I remember going out right before and then as soon as they took the IV out I woke up and they moved me to another room to come to a little bit more. The doctor came in and said they retrieved 18 eggs, 13 of which were mature. We needed at least 15 mature to do an egg freezing protocol that we needed to be a part of so the dr said they would watch the eggs for a few hours and hopefully a couple more would mature. We drove home...2 hours..yuck and I slept for a while and thankfully didn't get nauseous at all. (I warned the anesthetist that I typically get really nauseous and throw up violently after anesthesia so he put some meds in my iv to help with that and it worked!! Yay!! I def wouldn't want to be throwing up and in pain at the same time.)
I am pretty sore...it feels like somebody used my ovaries as a punching bag..they are crampy and hurt quite a bit. But just a tip...a heating pad on them works wonders..helps a ton. 
Well, the doctor called back in a few hours and said they were able to get 4 more to mature so we have 17 mature eggs! Yay! They will ICSI fertilize 6 and freeze the rest of the eggs using vitrification. I am supposed to get a call tomorrow morning telling me how many actually fertilized. 
So things went really well and it really wasn't that bad...just the soreness now. But it is so weird to know that they now have all of our eggs and sperm and there's nothing more we can do...we just gotta wait and hope that they fertilize and grow. I'm really praying that 5, at least 4, will fertilize...that would be great. 
Thanks so much for all of your thoughts and prayers! Hope everyone's doing well...good luck with you EC on tues Angel...isn't it such a relief to take your last shot!?

oh...and one more thing...I have had to pee a ton!! I can't stay off the toilet..must be all the fluids they pumped in my iv. hopefully thats not tmi...just thought you'd like to know anything to maybe expect.


----------



## Oneday

peartree said:


> Oops! Sorry Oneday!
> 
> Angel - good luck with EC!

Lol


----------



## Oneday

Angel - Good Luck with your EC let us know how u get on x 

Brooke - Well done thanks for sharing I hope all 6 fertilize for you. How many are you having put back ? Are you going to blastocysts? What happens with the frozen eggs ? Sorry for so many questions. Crossing my fingers for you and hoping for a nice BFP good luck x


----------



## peartree

Brooke - that's a fantastic number of eggs. I hope those 6 embies get strong for you. When is your transfer date?

I've just had my 4th stimming injections. No symptoms to report apart from the odd twinge now and again, which I got in normal cycles anyway. For those of you who have been through this - when did you start experiencing symptoms/side effects? I didn't really have any side effects with down reg either.

I'm wondering if I'll be able to get through this with 100% comfort, but wondering if that's asking for a tad too much. :haha:


----------



## Frindabelle

I'm probably a little late to join this thread but i just wanted to say Hello, as I've been skimming this thread, So i should really share A little bit about me..
Have been with my hubby since I was 16 (13 years this year! :thumbup: ) married for 2yrs in this August :wedding:
I had both tubes removed due to hydrosapinx (fluid filled tubes) after TTC for about 5 years in September 2009
I'm currently on the 2ww due to test on the 12th (day before my birthday! lol) We had IVF with EC on the 24th feb and ET on the 26th, with 2 embryo's so fingers crossed! :winkwink:

Trying to be reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllly good and not test early, just had a few symptoms really cramps,vivid dreams and a bit of tiredness,AF was due on the 4th but of course that could be the Cyclogest (BTW aren't they pleasant :sick:)

Wishing you all the very very best of luck on your Journeys 
:dust:

Corrine 
xxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi there,

I'm behind you girlies and haven't started down regging yet. Finishing off the blood tests and gota have a consultation and scan mid march. Did everyone start down regging at the beginning of their next cycle or did some of you start before that? I've been told to wait till my next AF which is 1st April approx. Just wondering what the general consensus is?

Many thanks and good luck to all of you :)


----------



## ANGEL223

Brooke - well done hun - great "harvest". Hope you are feeling more perky today!

Mummyiwannabe i was told the same as you - i know how keen you are just to get things going. You always seem to just be waiting and counting for the next thing to start with this process!!

Peartree symptoms were much like normal period pains from early on but in the last week, everything was exaggerated by about 5 times!! Not unbearable but uncomfortable at the end.

Frindabelle fingers (legs and everthing else) crossed for you!!

Peartree - thanks for the good wishes. Getting really anxious now. Pain has increased and emotions everywhere.

Keep us all posted everyone!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I know Angel223 I'm going crazy with waiting, I just wana start right now! lol this month is gona drag and some!

It's good you were told the same tho I guess, I'll have to be patient!!ahhh!


----------



## obe

Hi Ladies, im just about to start down regging, just waiting for AF to show so I can start. Im almost a week late due to ov'ing late (typical when you want her to actually show!) im just itching to get started!
Good luck to you all and I will be watching to see how your all getting on. FX for you all!
xx


----------



## annmc30

ive just started synarel spray this morning n ive had the headache from hell allday hope it goes sumtime soon


----------



## caline

annmc, try drinking lots. I found this helped.

frindabelle, sounds really promising, good luck for your bfp.

peartree, only side effects I had was hotflushes at the end of downregging. Nothing from the stimms, apart from maybe a little over emotional. Doesn't mean its not working, just be glad. he he.

brooke, sounds like everything is going really well for you. What are your plans for your frozen eggs, just out of interest? Hope the soreness doesn't last too long.

I start down regging in a week for fet. The time can't go quick enough!


----------



## brooke22

Oneday said:


> Angel - Good Luck with your EC let us know how u get on x
> 
> Brooke - Well done thanks for sharing I hope all 6 fertilize for you. How many are you having put back ? Are you going to blastocysts? What happens with the frozen eggs ? Sorry for so many questions. Crossing my fingers for you and hoping for a nice BFP good luck x

Oneday..I don't mind the questions! :) That's why we have this thread. We will put back whatever the doctor recommends and it will probably just depend on the quality of the embryos and what grade they are. We would like to go to blastocysts if there are enough because I know that there has shown to be better success rates with that. 
If this round is not successful then we have to use the frozen eggs within 3 months...that is the rules of this study we are in. If this does work..which it's going to! ;) then there is no time limit on when we have to use them. Basically it allows us to fertilize eggs again without having to go through the whole retrieval process all over again, which is expensive and painful.


----------



## brooke22

peartree said:


> Brooke - that's a fantastic number of eggs. I hope those 6 embies get strong for you. When is your transfer date?
> 
> I've just had my 4th stimming injections. No symptoms to report apart from the odd twinge now and again, which I got in normal cycles anyway. For those of you who have been through this - when did you start experiencing symptoms/side effects? I didn't really have any side effects with down reg either.
> 
> I'm wondering if I'll be able to get through this with 100% comfort, but wondering if that's asking for a tad too much. :haha:

Peartree...I'm not sure yet when our transfer date is, it just depends on how the embies grow and how well they do. It should either be Wednesday or Friday.

As far as symptoms go on the stims, I didn't start to get uncomfortable until about day 6 of the stims. And then it didn't get really bad until around day 8. Even then, it wasn't bad all the time. My mornings were great but then evenings were a lot more uncomfortable and painful. 2 days before EC my boobs got really really really tender and hurt a ton, but that was the only other symptom other than tender ovaries. My FS said that some people feel a lot of pain and some people feel nothing at all...so there's hope, you could get through it without any discomfort! ;)


----------



## brooke22

Frindabelle said:


> I'm probably a little late to join this thread but i just wanted to say Hello, as I've been skimming this thread, So i should really share A little bit about me..
> Have been with my hubby since I was 16 (13 years this year! :thumbup: ) married for 2yrs in this August :wedding:
> I had both tubes removed due to hydrosapinx (fluid filled tubes) after TTC for about 5 years in September 2009
> I'm currently on the 2ww due to test on the 12th (day before my birthday! lol) We had IVF with EC on the 24th feb and ET on the 26th, with 2 embryo's so fingers crossed! :winkwink:
> 
> Trying to be reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllly good and not test early, just had a few symptoms really cramps,vivid dreams and a bit of tiredness,AF was due on the 4th but of course that could be the Cyclogest (BTW aren't they pleasant :sick:)
> 
> Wishing you all the very very best of luck on your Journeys
> :dust:
> 
> Corrine
> xxxx


Frindabelle...What were the particulars of your IVF..how many eggs retrieved, how many fertilized, how many grew to embryos and what grades were they on transfer day? I know, I know...20 questions! I wish you the best of luck...keep us posted on how it goes! I hope you get your BFP!! xx


----------



## brooke22

So...I finally heard back from the Doctor....it seemed like it took forever! I thought they would call this morning and they didn't call till 3:00 this afternoon! But...good news! 5 of the 6 eggs fertilized!! :happydance: We thought we might be lucky enough to get 4 to fertilize and were thinking it would be amazing if there were 5! Ahh..it's such a relief.
So as of right now I am scheduled for ET on wednesday at 11:00, but they are supposed to call me Wed morning and let me know how many there are and how they look and then we will decide if we wait till Friday (day 5 blastos) or not. So I'm praying praying praying that we still have 5 left on Wednesday and then we can wait until Friday. 
Hope you are all doing well! :flower:


----------



## hopesforababy

Great news Brooke! Keeping my fingers crossed for your little embies!! How are you feeling today?

I take my trigger shot this evening and have EC Wednesday morning at 7:45. My scan this morning showed 14 follicules that were at least 15 mm! I'm guessing I may get a few more by the time Wed. morning rolls around. I'm super excited that I have no jabs tomorrow, but I start progesterone injections the day after EC. And that needle is really long!!!

Am I correct that Angel had EC today?

Peartree, I didn't start feeling tenderness in my ovaries until day 7 or so of stimming. My boobs started feeling really tender day 9. I'm on day 10 of stimming (last day) and have felt really sore around the mid section all day. Good luck!!


----------



## brooke22

Hopesforababy....good luck on Wednesday!! I'll be praying for you and thinking of you.

I felt a lot better today than I did yesterday, it was amazing what one nights sleep did for me. I am still kind of tender and crampy, but nothing compared to yesterday. I started the Progesterone suppositories and I had a really red, flushed face all day but the nurse said that is normal. 

Hopes...you're doing prog. injections? I'm not sure which I'd rather do...shots or suppositories...neither is very pleasant! Let us know how EC goes...can't wait to hear the news!


----------



## peartree

Yay for 5 embies, Brooke!
:dance: Go Embies! Go Embies! Go Embies! :dance:​
Angel, how are you feeling today?

Mummyiwannabe, I went for my consultation mid cycle, and they told me to call in on my next period started(so 2 weeks time). Down regging started on Day 21 of that next cycle. It really depended on whether they had a slot for me that cycle. It could have been that I needed to wait until the following cycle to start if they didn't have slots left. I'm on funded by NHS though, so it might be different for you.

Obe - welcome to the thread! I've found it to be so supportive and helpful. Hope you do too. :flower:

Fridabelle - welcome, and good luck in your 2ww!!!

I have a question about the stimming injections - do you inject until the day before egg collection? Because I only have 5 injections left, meaning it will take me to Sunday morning, and my EC is not until Wed morning. I had enough for 10.


----------



## Frindabelle

brooke22 said:


> Frindabelle said:
> 
> 
> I'm probably a little late to join this thread but i just wanted to say Hello, as I've been skimming this thread, So i should really share A little bit about me..
> Have been with my hubby since I was 16 (13 years this year! :thumbup: ) married for 2yrs in this August :wedding:
> I had both tubes removed due to hydrosapinx (fluid filled tubes) after TTC for about 5 years in September 2009
> I'm currently on the 2ww due to test on the 12th (day before my birthday! lol) We had IVF with EC on the 24th feb and ET on the 26th, with 2 embryo's so fingers crossed! :winkwink:
> 
> Trying to be reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllly good and not test early, just had a few symptoms really cramps,vivid dreams and a bit of tiredness,AF was due on the 4th but of course that could be the Cyclogest (BTW aren't they pleasant :sick:)
> 
> Wishing you all the very very best of luck on your Journeys
> :dust:
> 
> Corrine
> xxxx
> 
> 
> Frindabelle...What were the particulars of your IVF..how many eggs retrieved, how many fertilized, how many grew to embryos and what grades were they on transfer day? I know, I know...20 questions! I wish you the best of luck...keep us posted on how it goes! I hope you get your BFP!! xxClick to expand...


Hi Brooke, I had egg collection on the 24th Feb with resulting in 9 eggs,7 of which fertislised and embryo transfer on the 26th with 2 embryo's one 4 cell and one 2 cell (although it was going to divide again apparently) due to test on the 12th, but i stupidly stupidly tested last night and got a faint positive and then again this morning and got a negative, really wished I'd just waited so cross with myself :dohh:
xx


----------



## missp

Hey everyone,

how are ye all doing? I had EC yesterday - 16 eggs collected and this morning 9 had fertilised - hoping to go for blast but have to call again on Thursday and see how they are doing. This is a nervous week ahead of us! Can only imagine what the 2ww is like :wacko:


Frindebelle - congrats on your transfer - you dont have long more to wait to test - are you going to wait until Friday or test before then :)

Peartree - the last stim injection i took was Friday and then Saturday i took the trigger with EC on Monday so Im not sure. Have you called the clinic? When is your next scan?

Brooke - how are you feeling? I stated the posgestrone suppositories too - feeling a bit flushed too :) 5 out of 6 ferlislised is great - they are strong embies :) I will keep everything crossed for your call tomorrow.

Hopes - this time tomorrow EC will be all over. Dont be too nervous - i thought it was fine. You'll be asleep for it and the painkillers they will give you will last until that evening and I took some more painkillers and i was fine. I honestly thought it was going to be worse.

Caline - thats great news - down regging next week - i really hope the time will fly for you.

Sorry if i have forgotten anyone - i am sure i have. Hope everyone else is doing good.
:thumbup:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

What does blast mean? I'm new to the ICSI treatment and hoping to start soon.

Good luck to everyone who is in treatment right now xx


----------



## missp

Hi MummyIwanabe - a blast is a 5 day transfer. 
When are you hoping to start the ICSI treatment?


----------



## caline

peartree said:


> I have a question about the stimming injections - do you inject until the day before egg collection? Because I only have 5 injections left, meaning it will take me to Sunday morning, and my EC is not until Wed morning. I had enough for 10.​




Prior to EC I had a day off of stimming and sniffing, then gave myself the trigger shot 36 hours before egg collection, so I think that was 2 days of not stimming before collection. So, I think you have the correct number of injections left. Maybe double check with clinic to make sure though?​


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks Missp. I'm hoping to start early April.

Another question is how is it decided how many embroyos at transferred back. I'd like 2 but I know they don't always like to do this with complications of twins etc however I really would like 2. 

Who had what and how was it decided?

Thank you :) x


----------



## missp

Not too long of a wait more then MummyIwanabe - April is just around the corner.
I was hoping to put 2 blasts back but with my age they are really against it - they said it to me again at EC yesterday that 1 blast is ideally what they will be putting back. If i have some blasts to freeze it wont be so bad but I am hopeful for this cycle and positive that it is going to work so I wont worry about that now.
I dont think you can really tell how many they will put back until the eggs are fertilised and after a couple of days they know better what will survive.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks Missp, I'm 25 so I'm not sure what they will do for me but I guess I will take their advice and what they recommend. I would love to have twins though!

Good luck with the outcome, I have my fingers crossed for you!! xx


----------



## brooke22

Frindabelle said:


> brooke22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frindabelle said:
> 
> 
> I'm probably a little late to join this thread but i just wanted to say Hello, as I've been skimming this thread, So i should really share A little bit about me..
> Have been with my hubby since I was 16 (13 years this year! :thumbup: ) married for 2yrs in this August :wedding:
> I had both tubes removed due to hydrosapinx (fluid filled tubes) after TTC for about 5 years in September 2009
> I'm currently on the 2ww due to test on the 12th (day before my birthday! lol) We had IVF with EC on the 24th feb and ET on the 26th, with 2 embryo's so fingers crossed! :winkwink:
> 
> Trying to be reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllly good and not test early, just had a few symptoms really cramps,vivid dreams and a bit of tiredness,AF was due on the 4th but of course that could be the Cyclogest (BTW aren't they pleasant :sick:)
> 
> Wishing you all the very very best of luck on your Journeys
> :dust:
> 
> Corrine
> xxxx
> 
> 
> Frindabelle...What were the particulars of your IVF..how many eggs retrieved, how many fertilized, how many grew to embryos and what grades were they on transfer day? I know, I know...20 questions! I wish you the best of luck...keep us posted on how it goes! I hope you get your BFP!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Brooke, I had egg collection on the 24th Feb with resulting in 9 eggs,7 of which fertislised and embryo transfer on the 26th with 2 embryo's one 4 cell and one 2 cell (although it was going to divide again apparently) due to test on the 12th, but i stupidly stupidly tested last night and got a faint positive and then again this morning and got a negative, really wished I'd just waited so cross with myself :dohh:
> xxClick to expand...

Frindabelle...I don't blame you for wanting to test. But...don't put too much weight on it and try and wait until the blood test...it's on the 12th, right? That's this friday, isn't it? I bet you are just going crazy waiting to find out! :wacko: 
Did you freeze any embryos? or did you just have 2 left on day 3? I'm really hoping you get your BFP...keep us posted!!


----------



## brooke22

Missp..I'm feeling a lot better again today. I'm not flushed from the progesterone anymore...although i kinda liked the natural blush...didn't have to wear makeup! ;) Hopefully not tmi, but I'm terribly constipated! The nurse said that would happen from the ec, but i still feel so bloated and wish I could just get rid of everything in me! 
How are you feeling? 
You're just a day behind me...let us know what they say on Thursday. You're hoping to wait till blast stage, right? But it depends on how things look on Thursday? 

I am still in pretty good spirits, nervous for the call tomorrow, but it was so weird last night, I got to thinking...this is the closest my hubby and I have ever been to having a baby..we've got 5 little embies growing..I already think of them as my little babies and it probably sounds crazy, but I'm praying for them everyday. I know God's got a plan worked out for us and I just pray that when the clinic calls tomorrow that it will be clear what we should do and it won't be a hard decision on whether or not to wait until day 5. 
But, this is the first time I have really felt optimistic and I actually feel like we finally have a shot at having a child of our own. 

mummyiwanabe...as far as how many my clinic transfers, it just depends as well. Like Missp said, it really depends on what the embies look like and how many cells they have and what grade they are. I had a friend have 3 embies transferred on day 5, 2 of them were fair and 1 was good and she got pregnant with twins. Normally the dr wouldn't have done 3, but based on the quality of the embies, that's how she decided. I'm hoping I can have 2 transferred because it seems like it will give me a lot better chance, but I guess it just depends on their quality and how many are growing.


----------



## obe

I am due to start down regging when my AF arrives. This may be a silly question but am I ok to take pain killers for the cramps? Ive got it in my head that I shouldnt but the hospital havnt mentioned it.
x


----------



## hopesforababy

Glad to hear you are feeling better Brooke! And I think I'm the only one doing injections for the progesterone. I don't think either dosage is a pleasant one!

Frindabelle, I've got my fingers crossed for you. I'm pretty sure there is no way I'll be able to wait the TWW without early testing.

Peartree, do you dial your dose each day? They dropped my doses a couple of times toward the end of injections, so I actually have some left over. I actually posted a couple of days ago with what to do with the leftovers, not realizing that this may not work for me and I might need those leftovers in the future. Oh dear. I'm just so hopeful, that the reality of the situation didn't even cross my mind. But BFP's for us all!

A question about transfer: Is a 5 day better than a 3 day? I'm thinking yes because the strongest embies have survived to 5 days? I'm 29 and my dr. said I can transfer 2 no matter if it's a 3 or 5 day transfer. Can't believe EC is already tomorrow!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks brooke22 :) all the best with your ET! :) x


----------



## brooke22

obe said:


> I am due to start down regging when my AF arrives. This may be a silly question but am I ok to take pain killers for the cramps? Ive got it in my head that I shouldnt but the hospital havnt mentioned it.
> x

Obe...you aren't supposed to take ibuprofen but tylenol is perfectly fine. The active ingredient in tylenol is acetamenophin (sp?). I took tylenol for pain and tylenol pm to help me sleep and it worked great! It is the only kind my clinic said I could take.


----------



## brooke22

hopesforababy said:


> Glad to hear you are feeling better Brooke! And I think I'm the only one doing injections for the progesterone. I don't think either dosage is a pleasant one!
> 
> Frindabelle, I've got my fingers crossed for you. I'm pretty sure there is no way I'll be able to wait the TWW without early testing.
> 
> Peartree, do you dial your dose each day? They dropped my doses a couple of times toward the end of injections, so I actually have some left over. I actually posted a couple of days ago with what to do with the leftovers, not realizing that this may not work for me and I might need those leftovers in the future. Oh dear. I'm just so hopeful, that the reality of the situation didn't even cross my mind. But BFP's for us all!
> 
> A question about transfer: Is a 5 day better than a 3 day? I'm thinking yes because the strongest embies have survived to 5 days? I'm 29 and my dr. said I can transfer 2 no matter if it's a 3 or 5 day transfer. Can't believe EC is already tomorrow!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!

hopes...Good question...I'm going through the same thoughts right now as far as 5 day or 3 day. I've done some research and there are conflicting views on both sides. Lots of people get pregnant with day 3, lots of people get pregnant with day 5. But, this is what I found......on day 3, in a normal conception process, the embryo would be in the fallopian tubes, not the uterus, so it isn't as close to the normal process when you put them in on day 3. But on day 5, a normal process would have the embryo in the uterus and ready to implant so a day 5 transfer is more in line with that. But, people get pregnant both ways. Also, I've read that on day 3 there is some chromosome/cell make-up that the lab can't see that may be missing, which means it is not an embryo that would create a pregnancy. However, on day 5 they can see if the embryo has this chromosome/cell make-up. It seems that if an embryo makes it to blasto stage then it is a lot more likely to become a pregnancy. But, lots of people have gotten pregnant with a day 3 crummy looking embryo and had healthy babies. I'm torn and not sure what to hope for..but hoping that the phone call tomorrow will make things clear and make it an easy decision. 
What are everyone else's thoughts?


----------



## ANGEL223

Thanks oneday,hopesforababy and peartree,im doing good today thankfully after yesterdays EC. 

Im the horror story im afraid - plenty of follicles but they were only able to collect 3 eggs. The whole procedure was pretty horiffic for me - lots of blood (during collection) and vomiting (after collection)!! I still feel fragile today but much much better than yesterday. The clinic have just called and i have 2 out of 3 eggs fertilised which are good odds and are good quality. I wasnt aware at the time, but they kept asking DH about the trigger injection like something didnt go quite right.

Anyway, trying to stay positive but realistic and still hoping for transfer on fri.

Hopesforababy, i hope the collection goes well for you today - let us know.

Everone else, keep plugging away!


----------



## MissAma

Yes hopesforababy, chances of success with blastos are higher by 30%! As for the progesterone injections you are lucky, that too is shown to work far better than the suppositories.

Obe - the AF before the treatment? Of course you can take your normal painkillers... ask your clinic though.

Brooke22 - Good luck with the call!

Hope everyone else is okay, on my part I just got word that the tests were okay so we're ok to wait for AF then start our short protocol.


----------



## peartree

My clinic only does 2 day transfers, but they have success rates on par with the other two clinics who take embies up to blasties. Go figure. I think if our cycle doesn't work (including any FETs that we might luckily have from this cycle), we will ask for a transfer to the other clinics to try. The way I see it is, if they implant something at the point of attaching itself, then it must have a higher chance of survival. 

For all ladies going through this now - have you told work that you are going through IVF? What are you doing for the scan/EC/ET days? Annual leave? How much time are you taking off from EC? I know.. sorry... 101 questions!


----------



## MissAma

I've told them I have treatment, the last time around I had 6 weeks off since it was in another city! It will be strange now.... I am not planning to take any vacation time off really but if I'll be sore after EC I'll call in sick and then after ET there's little reason to stay home.... it depends on how I'll feel but I'm lucky being very high management and essentially able to take any time off whenever I want on short notice. I will though say that the last time I did nothing but sit in bed and watch old series by the season and eat and it didn't quite result in a baby so maybe a more relaxed approach and going on with life as normal would work.


----------



## ACLIO

Hi, we've just been referred for ICSI at Jessops Sheffield. Very nervous about it all. Hubby is devastated about his low count and I have PCOS.


----------



## obe

MissAma said:


> Yes hopesforababy, chances of success with blastos are higher by 30%! As for the progesterone injections you are lucky, that too is shown to work far better than the suppositories.
> 
> Obe - the AF before the treatment? Of course you can take your normal painkillers... ask your clinic though.
> 
> Brooke22 - Good luck with the call!
> 
> Hope everyone else is okay, on my part I just got word that the tests were okay so we're ok to wait for AF then start our short protocol.

When my AF shows I have to take my prostrap injection, so I wasnt sure if I could take anything with it.
Think I will ask the hospital just to be on the safe side.
Thanks MissAma, I will look into that.
Thanks


----------



## Oneday

Hi All
Started stimming today yippee, really on my way now. I'm starting on the highest dose just done it and am feeling light headed already got another blood test on saturday and they might start reducing my dose then.


----------



## annmc30

peartree said:


> For all ladies going through this now - have you told work that you are going through IVF? What are you doing for the scan/EC/ET days? Annual leave? How much time are you taking off from EC? I know.. sorry... 101 questions!

ive told my work im allowed 1week paid leave then ive used sum holidays im having 19days from ec as its my first ivf/icsi treatment


----------



## MissAma

Brooke, any news?


----------



## hopesforababy

Welcome to the group ACLIO. It's not the group any of us expected to join, but there is a lot of great support here.

Woo hoo on stimming, OneDay! 

Angel, I am so sorry to hear that EC didn't sit well with you. But, it's over and you now have 2 fertilized embies. Fingers crossed that they divide well!

So, I had EC this morning. They retrieved 18 follicules. I'll know tomorrow how many eggs fertilized. I've been super tired all day, not too much pain. I took some Tylenol when I got home and have pretty much slept all day. I can't believe DH and I may have actually made our baby today!!

As far as taking days off. I'm off today and again for day of ET. I will go to work as usual tomorrow and Friday. I go into people's homes and provide therapy for their children. My work does know because they are letting me work in the office all next week after transfer. Many of the kids I see can get kinda rough, so I'm very thankful that I'm getting to work in the office after transfer. I'm just hoping the kids I see the next two days aren't too crazy and hyper!

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## ANGEL223

ALCIO I hope everthing goes well for you. Is this your first go? Men seem to take this harder than women - i guess its the old male pride!

oneday - your on your way now - good luck!

peartree, DH is my boss so im good for appointments/time off etc but have told the other staff i have gynae issues so most, escpecially men dont investigate further!

hopesfor.. - thats great news! fingers crossed you get loads!! Let us know numbers. You will feel better tomorrow, just take it easy!


----------



## hopesforababy

Great work situation Angel! 

Isn't it funny how men shut up so fast when you even mention "lady issues." DH used to shy away from that talk, too, but after all this, he's got more knowledge of the female reproductive system than I'd ever imagine!! Ha!


----------



## ANGEL223

hopesforababy said:


> Great work situation Angel!
> 
> Isn't it funny how men shut up so fast when you even mention "lady issues." DH used to shy away from that talk, too, but after all this, he's got more knowledge of the female reproductive system than I'd ever imagine!! Ha!

LOL - you're not wrong there! Mine even thought i would like my dinner out as a treat after EC!! Sent him off to google a bit more!!


----------



## brooke22

Hey all! So today was one big chaotic confusing decision day! I'm officially "implanted" but its a long story. They called this morn and said I had the following embryo grades:
Grade 2- 7 cell
Grade 2- 8 cell
Grade 2- 4 cell
Grade 3- 4 cell x 2
Grade 3- 2 cell
Grade one is the best but she said grade 2 is still really good. So we had to decide on the spot whether to transfer today or take the risk and transfer on friday. They didn't feel like the grade 3s had any chance of continuing but the top grade 2s looked good and the grade 2 4 cell was hard to know. So we decided to transfer today and she said she felt comfortable tansferring 3 so we did the 3 grade 2s and she said our chances were 60% pregnancy of which 45% chance for singleton, 12% chance for twins and 3% chance for triplets. It all went really well and now I guess we just wait. I was such a wreck and am still so nervous and worked up about it all...just really praying this works as this is probably our only try. 

Angel-im so sorry about ur rough ec. You're in my thoughts and prayers. 

Peartree- I work for my hubby and h owns his own business so it has actually worked out really well thankfully.

Aclio-welcome! Wish u the best!
Oneday-good luck with the stims!
Hopes-im glad ec went well! Let us know how things are.


----------



## hopesforababy

Yay Brooke! Good luck nurturing those 3 embies! Will your test date be on the 21st?


----------



## peartree

Thanks girls! I emailed my line manager and told him that I was having surgery under general anaesthetic (which is true, just didn't give him details :winkwink: ), so will be taking time off sick. Just for 3 days, and then it will be the weekend. I'm taking half a week off the following week on my annual leave, just to make it up to a week. The clinic said I could go back on Monday after transfer, but my acupuncturist said 2 weeks off, so I've done a bit of a compromise.

Oneday - yay for starting stimming! :happydance:

Brooke - hope those 3 embies snuggle in nice and tight. :hugs:

Obe & MissAma - hope :witch: shows up soon for you to start!

Angel - how are you feeling today? The EC sounded awful! Hope you're feeling better today. :hugs:

Aclio - welcome - when do you think you'll be starting?


----------



## MissAma

Good deal peartree. Are you having general? You're lucky!

Know who else is lucky? Mrs. Brooke!!!! OMG 3 back?!?! I would trade years of my life to have that scenario! Heck I'd kill for two back but three is a dream! you are SO pregnant now! Congrats!

Hopesforbaby - let us know when you get the fert report!


----------



## ACLIO

Thank you all for your lovely messages. 
The fertility doctor has referred us to the assisted unit so we are waiting now. I am thinking of speaking to another consultant privately because the fertility doctor didn't answer any of the questions we asked him. He wouldn't tell us DH count even though I kept asking him he just said it was on the low side. I asked him how bad my PCOS was and all he said was you either have it or you don't and you have it.

I would really appreciate any advice you could all offer.

DH is currently taking zinc and well man vits. Is there anything else he could be doing?
Is there anything I can be doing to bring on OV as I'm not at all???
xx


----------



## ANGEL223

Brooke - congratulations thats a great ressult. Triplets - now that is a thought!!! I think in the UK the max they will put back is 2? Perhaps someone else can clarify. Hope they are all tucked in nice and cosy!

ACLIO - I have a very silent Dr as well but have found that the nurses will give more info - perhaps you could try them?

Hopes.. - any news back from your clinic yet? How you going today?

Just had phone call from clininc and im so delighted that despite my bad experience and only 3 eggs, im scheduled for 2 back in tomorrow. They are dividing nicely and they think the quality is good (even though they have not given them a grade yet).

Everyone else, good luck and thanks to all for your support, its so nice to be able to share!


----------



## MissAma

Angel - well done! Congratulations!


----------



## hayz1981

Hi all,

I starting stimming last night so am now on my way. First scan is on Monday.

xxx


----------



## hayz1981

I'm wondering whether I should be having acupuncture or some other alternative therapy. I hadn't been planning on it but am now worried this is the wrong decision.

I just wondered what the other ladies on this thread are doing during their IVF cycle?


----------



## Oneday

hayz1981 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I starting stimming last night so am now on my way. First scan is on Monday.
> 
> xxx

Hi Hayz
Want to be stimming buddies ? I started last night too x Got a cracking headache from it today. What have the put u on. I'm on 450 iu of fostimon which is the highest dose ! Blood test saturday and then it may come down x


----------



## brooke22

hayz1981 said:


> I'm wondering whether I should be having acupuncture or some other alternative therapy. I hadn't been planning on it but am now worried this is the wrong decision.
> 
> I just wondered what the other ladies on this thread are doing during their IVF cycle?

Hayz...I thought the same thing as you because I noticed lots of people doing acupuncture. But, I never did it and don't plan on doing it. I don't know much about it, but I know there are plenty of people who get pregnant without it and plenty with it. I just do exactly what my doctor tells me to do and nothing more or less...I figure they know best.


----------



## brooke22

ANGEL223 said:


> Brooke - congratulations thats a great ressult. Triplets - now that is a thought!!! I think in the UK the max they will put back is 2? Perhaps someone else can clarify. Hope they are all tucked in nice and cosy!
> 
> ACLIO - I have a very silent Dr as well but have found that the nurses will give more info - perhaps you could try them?
> 
> Hopes.. - any news back from your clinic yet? How you going today?
> 
> Just had phone call from clininc and im so delighted that despite my bad experience and only 3 eggs, im scheduled for 2 back in tomorrow. They are dividing nicely and they think the quality is good (even though they have not given them a grade yet).
> 
> Everyone else, good luck and thanks to all for your support, its so nice to be able to share!


Angel...I'm so so so glad for you! :happydance: 2 is awesome! So tomorrow they are putting the lil embies back in? Best of wishes and let us know how it goes.

Hopes..have you heard anything yet? How are you doing/feeling?


----------



## hayz1981

Oneday said:


> hayz1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I starting stimming last night so am now on my way. First scan is on Monday.
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hi Hayz
> Want to be stimming buddies ? I started last night too x Got a cracking headache from it today. What have the put u on. I'm on 450 iu of fostimon which is the highest dose ! Blood test saturday and then it may come down xClick to expand...

I would love to be stimming buddies!! 

I'm on Gonal-F 150iu. I have had a headache today - but there was a massive fire in Shoreditch this morning and my building has smelt really smokey all day, so I'm not sure if the headache is just from that!!

Whereabouts are you doing your injection (on your body I mean, not whereabouts in your house!!). I did mine over to one side of my tummy, so I figure I'll do the other side tonight. 

xxx


----------



## peartree

MissAma - yes, I guess that's very lucky - will be out of it on general so no indignity/pain/seeing blood! 

Missp - how are your embies doing?

Ooo...triplets! It's the third month, so one for each month we've passed in 2010! Go Brooke's embies! :happydance:

Hayz - I've been doing weekly acupuncture since November. I will be having a session the day before EC, and two on day of transfer - before and after. I'm not sure if there's definite proof that it helps, but I'm willing to give anything a try. One thing for sure though - I get very relaxed during sessions - nothing to do or think about and I just drift off to the sound of the sea and ticking of the counting sounds that the therapist has playing. Apparently being relaxed helps, and she's shown me ways to relax after ET.

Hopes - did you get the fertilisation report??

Angel - Yay for 2 embies! :dance: Go embies :dance:

Aclio - sorry that your doc is conversationally challenged - you have a right to know details and not to be fobbed off with general remarks. Maybe ask for a print out of the results? DH is taking herbals and Wellman tablets for his low count. There's not that much marked improvement (only from <1million/ml to 1.7million/ml), I think maybe because his low count stems from undescended testes as a child, and not from diet or lifestyle. If your DH didn't have problems, a change in lifestyle and vits will help a lot more I think.

I have my Day 8 scan tomorrow. Hope it's going to be ok. Actually, can you believe I forgot about it until just now when I came on this thread?! :dohh:


----------



## hayz1981

brooke22 said:


> hayz1981 said:
> 
> 
> I'm wondering whether I should be having acupuncture or some other alternative therapy. I hadn't been planning on it but am now worried this is the wrong decision.
> 
> I just wondered what the other ladies on this thread are doing during their IVF cycle?
> 
> Hayz...I thought the same thing as you because I noticed lots of people doing acupuncture. But, I never did it and don't plan on doing it. I don't know much about it, but I know there are plenty of people who get pregnant without it and plenty with it. I just do exactly what my doctor tells me to do and nothing more or less...I figure they know best.Click to expand...

Thanks Brooke. I think you're right. Maybe I should save my money and just carry on doing what I'm doing for now - which is nothing different to normal really! I'm not feeling really stressed at the moment at all, so I dont feel like I need anything to relax me.


----------



## hayz1981

peartree said:


> Hayz - I've been doing weekly acupuncture since November. I will be having a session the day before EC, and two on day of transfer - before and after. I'm not sure if there's definite proof that it helps, but I'm willing to give anything a try. One thing for sure though - I get very relaxed during sessions - nothing to do or think about and I just drift off to the sound of the sea and ticking of the counting sounds that the therapist has playing. Apparently being relaxed helps, and she's shown me ways to relax after ET.

Lol, I'm so indecisive - I just posted saying, I'll leave it and carry on as normal. Now I've just seen your post and I'm thinking, it wouldnt hurt to get some prices from the clinic near me! 

I feel like I'll be quite relaxed next week as I have three days working from home. So I may just do some yoga on my own on those days to make sure I'm calm.


----------



## brooke22

Missp...I was looking back through the posts and remembered that you are supposed to be getting a very important call today....so?? Have you heard anything yet? I'm thinking about ya...hope all is well!

Hayz...I'm with you, I haven't had too hard of a time staying calm, but from ET plus 2 days my clinic asks us to stay down and relax...so I don't really have a lot stressful going on other than trying to nurture these little embies into a pregnancy. :) Plus, I know there is nothing more medically that I can do at this point, I just have to be patient, have faith and wait. But it does help if you can have people visit you or be social somehow cause I've found myself going crazy being bored. I'm trying to journal everything so attempting to catch up on that as well.


----------



## hopesforababy

Wow! It's getting really busy here! Hope everyone is doing well!

So, I got my fertilization report from the lab this morning. I had 20 eggs, 16 of which were mature. So they did ICSI with the 16 mature eggs. Four did not fertilize and two were degenerate. So we have 10 embies!! I'm not sure what degenerate means, though. The lab said it's too early to see if the embies were dividing, but they will let us know on Saturday. They won't be disturbing them tomorrow. We are planning on a day 5 transfer, but if they look at them Saturday morning (day 3) and they aren't looking good, then I'll have to go in then for a 3 day transfer. Keeping fingers crossed for Day 5 though!

Oh, DH also told me that the dr. came in after EC and said he put a small stitch in my cervix with a small string so that he can pull on it during ET to get everything in a good position for transfer. Anyone else have this? I was so out of it after the anesthesia, I don't even remember!

Anyone else have EC in the next few days?


----------



## missp

Hey everyone - so sorry i havent posted in a few days - i have not been well since Tuesday night. Was in awful pain - did not sleep at all on tuesday night - and feel very sick. I was worried it was OHSS but the doc scanned me on Wed morning and again yesterday morning and they think it is the fluid in my tubes that is causing it. I am on more painkillers and antibiotics now to help it - feeling better now but still not right. Hopefully with some rest today I will be brand new by tomorrow.

The news from the clinic yesterday was very good - 7 embies are still hanging on and they are all 'where they should be' so they said. Transfer will be lunchtime tomorrow.
So excited now - just wish i was feeling myself.

How is everyone doing? Where is everyone at?

Hopeforababy - congrats on 10 embies that is great. I hope you get great news tomoro and you get to have your 5 day transfer.
Brooke22 - how are you keeping? I just read up that you transfered 3 - congrats - i hope they are snuggling in nicely to there new home for the next nine months.
Peartree - good luck with your Day 8 scan. FX you have loads of good follies.

Angel - how are you after the EC? I hope you are feeling better. You are having transfer today right? Best of luck :)

Hope everyone else is doing good.

x


----------



## peartree

Hope you feel better soon Missp, and that you feel right as rain for your embies to snuggle in nice and tight tomorrow. :hugs:

Hopesforababy - yay for 10 embies!!! :dance:
I have my EC on Wednesday - does that count as 'in the next few days'? 

Angel - hope the transfer went well. :hugs:

Had my Day 8 scan today - I had to go for a blood test afterwards because they need to work out how much to reduce my stim dosage by. I've been advised to drink loads of fluid. I have 12 from 10-18mm, and 14 under 10mm. Hope everything's going to be ok. I'd much rather quality over quantity...


----------



## MissAma

Peartree - yes it counts! So accupuncture doesn't hurt, best news all day - I am having my first VERY expensive session on Tuesday-

24 is very near OHSS... I'd bet they will lower your dose. On the plus side you'll have loads and loads of embies to make blastos from!


----------



## peartree

MissAma - The first session, I was very nervous so the therapist used thinner needles for that one session to see how I did. I've only had one needle out of the many that hurt, and if you let the therapist know, she will be able to pull the needle out a little so it doesn't hit the nerve. Good luck with your first session! It's quite expensive here too. We've worked out that we've spent over £2k since DH starting in Sept last year... Geez... not sure if that money could be better spent saved up for a back up paid ICSI cycle!

I've been googling OHSS symptoms. I'm having the thirst and the concentrated wee, especially when I don't drink for a couple of hours. Bloated in the stomach too, but I think all of us going through IVF have that.

Unfortunately, my clinic doesn't take to blast. 2 day transfer, no negotiation. I'm NHS funded. :wacko:


----------



## MissAma

peartree said:


> unfortunately, my clinic doesn't take to blast. 2 day transfer, no negotiation. I'm NHS funded. :wacko:

Excuse my French but what idiots, in particular with a lovely crop like yours! Are you allowed to have two in at least? Mine are the same kind of idiots... I can just see with my luck 1 back at 2 days and then 5 2 days frozen or some such where we won't be able to use them all and with half of all of everyone's eggs being chromozomally abnormal, the probability is that we'll end up using the bad 50%! It's just outrageous to me that when they KNOW basto improves chances by 20% and 2 embryos by 10% they won't do it routinely everywhere after all we go through. 

Rant over but FFS!


----------



## peartree

Yes, they're allowing me to put two back in. I was very worried about 2 embies, but at 2 days, I think that will increase my chances of a singleton. They probably don't have the facilities here to do it, but their success rates are on par with the other clinics who do 5 days, so :shrug:

I know your clinic only does 1 embie transfer - but do they take it to blast, or is it 2 or 3 days as well?

We'll see how this cycle goes. If it's not successful, we'll ask for a transfer.


----------



## tickledpink

Hope you ladies don't mind me stopping by... I know you've already started your treatment, but we're planning on starting ICSI around the middle of April and things are moving pretty quickly and I'm a little bewildered. One thing that's now worrying me is in the injections. I'm not too clever with needles, especially if i have to inject myself... I'm just wondering if it matters what time of the day it has to be done. I work a late shift (4.30pm - 1am) and because of where I work (amazon.co.uk) we're not allowed to take any belongings in to the building. We get a small locker and thats it... I'm just wondering, if i have to inject at night, how on earth I am going to do it... I can just see myself sitting out in the car in the dark trying to work up the courage to stick that thing in me... pls tell me I'm worrying about nothing :(


----------



## peartree

Hi Tickledpink and welcome to the thread. I do my down-reg injections at night, and stim injections in the morning, but most people do everything in the morning. So could you do it in the morning before you start work?

Will your clinic be giving you an autoinjector? This is a spring loaded plastic device that you put your syringe into, and you just put it against your leg and press a button. With DH loading up the syringe, I don't even get to see the needle before injection. :thumbup: 

Don't worry, I'm the biggest of wusses when it comes to needles, and it's been fine so far. 

All the best! :hugs:


----------



## tickledpink

Thanks Peartree! That's put my mind at rest... as long as timing doesn't matter then yes, I could do it before work! I've no idea what sort of 'device' I will be using for the injections. We only looked in to going private on March 1st. We called up last week and got our first consultation yesterday and now they're talking about starting treatment in 5 weeks so we're a little shell shocked at how fast things are moving and have info coming out of our ears... and lots of questions slowly coming to mind. Thanks again.

Dee :)


----------



## peartree

Just to clarify - they advised me to do the stimming in the morning to 'give it longer to work' as I did my down reg in the evening, so maybe the stimming does matter? But you'll be ok if you can do both in morning before work. 

It's moved fairly fast for us as well - we got referral in Dec, and I called up on my Jan period, and was injecting by Feb, so lots to learn along the way. The threads on here are wonderful, and people here are so helpful, so if you have any questions, just ask. I'm sure somebody knowledgeable will be able to put your mind at rest. :hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

welcome tickledpink and good luck - your clinic should tell you how best to accomodate your shifts. Both my injections were done at the same time but i was just told a time i could regularly keep.

Brooke - embies still doing good?

peartree - my clinic just do day 3. We just have to put faith in the docs right?

hopes.. -any updates today on embies?

missp - hope youre feeling brighter today

Sorry if i have forgotten anyones vital bits but best of luck to all. Im afriad im in a little bubble world right now!!

Well 2 grade 1 (yeah!) embies are in! One dividied really well and one described as a"bit slow" to divide but they are all i have so i have everthing crossed that at least one is viable! Loving the pessaries - NOT!!


----------



## brooke22

Angel--Woohoo on transfer!! How'd it go? and how are you feeling? 

Tickled-Welcome...I know this is all really overwhelming and hard to take in...I don't think anyone expects to be in this situation. But hopefully you can find some support on here and eventually your BFP. :) Ask us any questions you have at all. I know for myself, nothing has compared to having support from other people who are going through the same thing as me.

Hopes-Those are awesome numbers! Way to go! Congrats! Let us know how they grow and what the doc says when they call.

Missp-I'm so sorry you weren't feeling well. That's awful. :( 7 embies is awesome though...good luck with your transfer, let us know how it goes.

Peartree--you're getting there! Woohoo!

As for me...I've been yucky and down in the dumps for a couple days now since ET. I got nauseous the day of transfer and then yesterday it got worse and last night I was throwing up! I woke up this morning and was still feeling really awful so I called the clinic back and they said to watch symptoms for OHSS and to really drink a lot of gatorade and they ordered me some zofran-anti-nausea medication. This sucks and I really hope I start feeling better. But then I remember...well, if I end up preggers then I'm going to have morning sickness and that will be just as bad! Egh! Let's hope I'm not one of those morning sickness people! :winkwink:


----------



## vineyard

brooke22 said:


> Angel--Woohoo on transfer!! How'd it go? and how are you feeling?
> 
> Tickled-Welcome...I know this is all really overwhelming and hard to take in...I don't think anyone expects to be in this situation. But hopefully you can find some support on here and eventually your BFP. :) Ask us any questions you have at all. I know for myself, nothing has compared to having support from other people who are going through the same thing as me.
> 
> Hopes-Those are awesome numbers! Way to go! Congrats! Let us know how they grow and what the doc says when they call.
> 
> Missp-I'm so sorry you weren't feeling well. That's awful. :( 7 embies is awesome though...good luck with your transfer, let us know how it goes.
> 
> Peartree--you're getting there! Woohoo!
> 
> As for me...I've been yucky and down in the dumps for a couple days now since ET. I got nauseous the day of transfer and then yesterday it got worse and last night I was throwing up! I woke up this morning and was still feeling really awful so I called the clinic back and they said to watch symptoms for OHSS and to really drink a lot of gatorade and they ordered me some zofran-anti-nausea medication. This sucks and I really hope I start feeling better. But then I remember...well, if I end of preggers then I'm going to have morning sickness and that will be just as bad! Egh! Let's hope I'm not one of those morning sickness people! :winkwink:

So sorry you aren't feeling well still. Call me or text if you need to talk! Has the Zofran helped?


----------



## hopesforababy

Angel, congrats on the 2 grade 1 embies that you put back. I hope they are making themselves at home!

Brooke, sorry to hear you are feeling bad. Do you think it could be from the progesterone? In a "normal" pregnancy, the progesterone is what causes morning sickness. But I hope the zofran is working.

Peartree, are you feeling you ovaries yet? Sounds like you've got quite a crop of follicules!

Missp, I hope you are feeling better, and congrats on your embies!

Welcome to the group, Tickledpink! You should be getting a schedule from the clinic on when you'll take injections. I down regged in the morning and had stims both in the morning and evening. But some of my meds had to be refrigerated. Surely your work would make some sort of arrangements for you in this special situation.

As for me, I didn't get a report from the lab today. When they called yesterday with fertilization report, they said they weren't going to disturb them today. They are going to check them in the morning to make sure they are dividing well and call me then. And I had to start progesterone injections last night. It was a disaster! It goes in the hip, so I can't do it myself. DH was freaking out about stabbing me with a needle he compared to a McDonald's straw. It wasn't so bad once he did it, but now I have a bruise on my rear and it's sore. Also, I'm still real bloated and sore around the mid section from EC. Anyone else have this soreness two days post EC? It's sore like a really hard ab workout. Also, a bit constipated. Is that normal?

Baby dust everyone!!


----------



## ANGEL223

Brooke - the transfer was a doddle compared the the collection. I had a really full bladder which i think gave a much better scan image, but meant all i could think about was ....
Hope you are feeling better today? You really have had a rough time of it but wont it be worth it all!!

hopes.. - i am still sore after EC 4 days ago now. The pain has changed and now, as you say in like abdominal muscle pain. It even makes walking a bit uncomfortable for me.

So do you all inject your progesterone? I have delightful pessaries 2x a day which i think arent as good!


----------



## brooke22

hopesforababy said:


> Angel, congrats on the 2 grade 1 embies that you put back. I hope they are making themselves at home!
> 
> Brooke, sorry to hear you are feeling bad. Do you think it could be from the progesterone? In a "normal" pregnancy, the progesterone is what causes morning sickness. But I hope the zofran is working.
> 
> Peartree, are you feeling you ovaries yet? Sounds like you've got quite a crop of follicules!
> 
> Missp, I hope you are feeling better, and congrats on your embies!
> 
> Welcome to the group, Tickledpink! You should be getting a schedule from the clinic on when you'll take injections. I down regged in the morning and had stims both in the morning and evening. But some of my meds had to be refrigerated. Surely your work would make some sort of arrangements for you in this special situation.
> 
> As for me, I didn't get a report from the lab today. When they called yesterday with fertilization report, they said they weren't going to disturb them today. They are going to check them in the morning to make sure they are dividing well and call me then. And I had to start progesterone injections last night. It was a disaster! It goes in the hip, so I can't do it myself. DH was freaking out about stabbing me with a needle he compared to a McDonald's straw. It wasn't so bad once he did it, but now I have a bruise on my rear and it's sore. Also, I'm still real bloated and sore around the mid section from EC. Anyone else have this soreness two days post EC? It's sore like a really hard ab workout. Also, a bit constipated. Is that normal?
> 
> Baby dust everyone!!

Hopes..I've been sore ever since EC and ET. I'm still pretty bloated too, I just can't move normally...everything is really tight. The nurse said that because our ovaries get so big they are still pretty big and they will be sore for a while. I remember when I was on Clomid I was hypersensitive to it for some reason and I ended up with 9 follicles..just from Clomid! Anyways...it took about 2-3 weeks before my abdomen started feeling better again and that didn't even involve any surgery or anything and I was on BC to help calm them down. So since we all have had even more follicles and we went through 2 invasive procedures I would think it's gonna take a while for things to feel normal again. And yes...I've been constipated too. They said that was normal. They reccommended milk of magnesia liquid to help. 

Angel...yeah I'm on the progesterone suppositories as well, twice a day. Is that the same thing as what you call pessaries?


----------



## hopesforababy

So just got good news from the lab! We had 10 embies when they called on day 1 with fertilization report. Today, we have 12!! They said two fertilized late. I was really expecting that we would have lost one or two, but we actually got 2 more!!
We have 3 grade 1, 3 grade 2, and 6 grade 3! The lady classified those numbers as excellent, good, and average. And they are all 8 cell. I've been praying for my precious embies to grow strong, and they have! I am so excited!
I have ET scheduled for Monday at 12:45. I'm so nervous and excited and anxious, I'm just going crazy!
Anyhow, just had to share my good news. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Oneday

hopesforababy said:


> So just got good news from the lab! We had 10 embies when they called on day 1 with fertilization report. Today, we have 12!! They said two fertilized late. I was really expecting that we would have lost one or two, but we actually got 2 more!!
> We have 3 grade 1, 3 grade 2, and 6 grade 3! The lady classified those numbers as excellent, good, and average. And they are all 8 cell. I've been praying for my precious embies to grow strong, and they have! I am so excited!
> I have ET scheduled for Monday at 12:45. I'm so nervous and excited and anxious, I'm just going crazy!
> Anyhow, just had to share my good news. Hope everyone is doing well!

Thants fantastic hopes you got 12 I couldn't in my wildest dreams ever imagine getting that many well done! Will they be blasties by monday then? How many are you having put back? Good Luck with the transfer x


----------



## ANGEL223

Hopes that is fantastic news. Well done - i wish!!

Brooke I think they are both the same - front passage waxy bullet shaped thing??


----------



## peartree

Oh Hopes! That's absolutely fantastic news!!! Wow - it's the first time I've heard of MORE embies as time went on! They must be really strong fighters! :happydance: GOOD LUCK for transfer tomorrow! :hugs:

Had my last stim injection this morning. I'm not feeling overly uncomfortable. I actually forget about it until I bend down or something and then I'll feel a bit of tugging. I'm drinking lots, but yesterday was out all day so didn't top up as much. Ended up with a bit of a headache at night.

I have another scan tomorrow to check on things. Hope they've grown a bit more since Friday....

Did anyone else get a bit of a rash where they injected for stims? I did't have a problem with the Buserelin, but my leg is a bit inflamed and itchy where I've injected the Menopur (started on day 6). I changed leg yesterday, and now that area is affected too. So glad I don't have any more...


----------



## brooke22

Hopes...that's awesome! You sound like you've got a really good chance for a BFP! So will Monday be day 5 or day 3? And how many are they putting back? Or do you just wait and see what they look like on Monday? Well..best wishes..I hope it all goes well! Let us know!

Angel...Yeah, it must be similar stuff. I was on the waxy bullets when I did IUI and now they have me on a different kind...its like a giant, flat, oval pill..it's huge! Not fun! It's called Endometrin. 

Peartree...Isn't it so nice to know you are done with the injections! I thought it was such a relief. I had a reaction to my d-reg medicine. I did it in my tummy and I would always break out in itchy, red hives around the injection site. But I didn't have it with the stims. Best wishes with your scan tomorrow...let us know how it goes! 

As for me...I'm starting to get anxious for my test this week. I have been trying not to think about it but I'm starting to dread the possible negative and I just can't fathom what that's going to be like...I can't handle it. I just pray this works. But at the same time I almost don't want to find out yet because hope is better than finding out it's negative. Ahh...I hate the stress and emotions of all this!


----------



## ANGEL223

peartree - yippee! Last one feels so good! Good luck this week!

Brooke have you got your pregnancy test this week? 
I am on my 2ww and am literally left until the 25th March when i do a home test and contact clinic with results. Its a long and lonely wait! Your care/treatment seems very good - is that common over there or is it part of your special circumstances? Are you feeling any sensations - i findmyself analyzing every twinge and flutter so i feel im going crazy!


----------



## hopesforababy

Thanks ladies! I am very excited about tomorrow. It'll be a 5 day transfer, so hopefully some good blastos! And I'll be putting two back in to hopefully snuggle up for the next 9 months!

Yeah for finishing injections Peartree! Good luck with the scan tomorrow and let us know how it goes. EC will be on Wednesday for you?

Brooke, when is your test date? Mine will be the 24th. Angel, you're just one day behind me. I wonder why, since you had collection before me? But I have a feeling that I'm going to be a wreck after tomorrow once they do the transfer. Anyone going to test early? There's a new EPT out that you can test 6 days early. The commercials are already tempting me..............


----------



## Oneday

Good luck hopes, already bought those early tests as they were on offer in boots and I've not even got as far as ec yet lol. Having some ov pain though that I'm loving so fingers crossed the stims are working x


----------



## ANGEL223

hopes - will be thinking about you today. Please update us when you have any news and feel up to it!

I really have no idea why i have to wait so long but its on my schedule as i just checked it?!


----------



## brooke22

ANGEL223 said:


> peartree - yippee! Last one feels so good! Good luck this week!
> 
> Brooke have you got your pregnancy test this week?
> I am on my 2ww and am literally left until the 25th March when i do a home test and contact clinic with results. Its a long and lonely wait! Your care/treatment seems very good - is that common over there or is it part of your special circumstances? Are you feeling any sensations - i findmyself analyzing every twinge and flutter so i feel im going crazy!

Angel...yeah I test this week. My clinic does a blood test at 8 days after ET and then again at 10 days post ET. They don't tell you the results after the first blood test, but then they tell you after the 10 day test. 
I think we do have a bit different care over here because it is all private medicine, none of it is social medicine. Therefore we are all paying out of pocket, plus insurance, for whatever we want/need so I think it increases the level of care. And most states don't offer insurance coverage for fertility care..mine being one of them, so it is all out of pocket. But, I do know that my clinic ranks high and is an excellent clinic as well. It is the only one in my state but they have very good statistics and have a very good program. They are very thorough. I haven't really been feeling any sensations...I think it's too early to tell and I'm trying not to drive myself insane, but I do find myself analyzing every cramp and twinge...just afraid that AF is going to show up before I even test and burst my bubble of hope. I have a feeling this is going to be a really long, miserable week though, with not a whole lot of sleep. I just keep dreaming about it every night! I can't stand the unknown! 

Hopes...hope everything goes well today...let us know! I can't wait to hear!


----------



## peartree

Hopes, I hope ET went well today. Woohoo! In 2WW! :happydance:

How many do we have in 2WW now? - Angel, Brooke, Missp, Hopes... anyone else? I *hope* I will be able to join you girls later this week.

Had my Day 11 scan today - last before EC.
Full details of follies in my journal as don't want to bore anyone here, but I have 35 follies, 17 of them 13mm and above. They had to do another blood test to check how stimulated I am. The good news is that they will continue with egg collection as planned. The bad news is that they will decide on the day whether they will transfer, basing on the number of eggs they get, as there might be a risk of OHSS. :nope:


----------



## hayz1981

Hey everyone,

I had my day 6 scan today. I have 11 follies on the left ovary, 16 on the right! Most of them are around 10mm - I'm not sure if that is normal size for day 6. The nurse didn't seem worried.

She took blood and they are calling me tonight to let me know how much Gonal-F to take for the next two nights. They will probably reduce the dose so I dont get any more follies.

*Brooke and Angel* - I hope the week flies by for you 

*hopes* - Hope today goes well. Fantastic that you have so many embies.

*
Peartree* - What day is EC? I bet you they will defo end up transferring and all will be fine. Try not to worry and enjoy the fact you have plenty of lovely follies which will all give you brilliant eggs.

*Oneday* - How are you feeling?? I'm shattered!! And have a few ov twinges. Hope you're ok 


xx


----------



## hopesforababy

Hayz and Peartree! Wow!! That's a ton of follicules!! Good work!

Oneday, how is stimming going for you?

Brooke, Angel, and MissP, I hope your TWW is going by quickly.

I had ET today and am just a total wreck. Out of 12 embies on Saturday, only 4 made it to blasto stage. Very disappointing. Also, they grade the blastos from A to E, with A being the best. I had three D's and a E. It just broke my heart to hear that. So they transferred two D's. The dr. said that the grading system is very subjective and that I can still acheive pregnancy with D blastos. But I'm just so worried. Anyone know if I really do have a chance?


----------



## peartree

Hopes, so sorry to hear that only 3 made it - but they're in the comfort of your womb now, so hopefully will snuggle in. Sorry I can't help with chances or anything, but I guess that the fact that they're blasties mean that they're strong embies? Someone with more knowledge should be able to assure you. The expert is the doc - if he says it's possible, then it's possible! Sending lots of :dust: 

Hayz, my EC is tomorrow. Day 6 at those sizes sound about right, as you're only just over half way, and they do keep growing up to EC day even though you stop the drugs two days before. How are you feeling on the stim drugs? I felt really thirsty and tired, although towards the end, I think the adrenaline takes over. :happydance:

No more injections for me, and one more sleep!


----------



## hayz1981

My dose got reduced to 112.5iu for last night and tonight.

I'm also really tired and thirsty! I've got some pain around my ovaries. It's not really severe or anything but a bit uncomfortable which is making me worried. Did anyone else have abdominal discomfort while stimming? Is it normal?

Hopes - sorry some of your embies didn't make it. I don't know much about embie grading, but I totally believe that if your doc said you could achieve a pregnancy with the embies they put back, then you can. Try not to worry (much easier said than done!) and relax. Your little embies are making themselves right at home 

xxx


----------



## ANGEL223

hays - that seems a low dose? i guess you must be responding well. I had some ovary pain as well, increasing as it got closer to ec. It was never unbearable, just uncomfortable. Just take it easy.

peartree - good luck with the ec tomorrow. St paddys day so sending you lots of luck from ireland!

Missp - sorry i missed you in all of this! Hope you are doin' good! The wait is driving me nuts - what about you?

hopes - keep having faith in your wee ones! Nurse at my clinic says at this stage they all have a one in three chance no matter what and it only takes one!

brooke - the most annoying thing is my treatment is also self funded, with the exception of my early bloods which i had through my normal dr. on the NHS. Looks like we could learn a lot from you guys! How you today?

Everyones else, wishing you all well,


----------



## hopesforababy

Hayz, I also had ovary discomfort during stimming. They got very tender a couple of days before EC, so I was just very careful not to do anything that would shake them up too much.

Good luck with EC tomorrow Peartree!

Thanks for the support ladies. I really hope that my babies snuggle in. I guess I'm already going into "mommy mode" and worrying about them. I almost wish that they wouldn't have told me the grade of the blastos.

Hope you ladies in the TWW are doing well!


----------



## hopesforababy

Just got the call from the lab that we have nothing to freeze. It just blows my mind that from 20 eggs, we have two low grade blasts transferred and nothing else. It makes me wonder how in the hell people can actually get pregnant naturally when they start out with only 1 egg.
I know in my head I need to keep positive, but it's so dang hard and my heart is just so heavy right now.


----------



## hayz1981

hopesforababy said:


> Just got the call from the lab that we have nothing to freeze. It just blows my mind that from 20 eggs, we have two low grade blasts transferred and nothing else. It makes me wonder how in the hell people can actually get pregnant naturally when they start out with only 1 egg.
> I know in my head I need to keep positive, but it's so dang hard and my heart is just so heavy right now.

If blasts have a much higher chance of pregnancy than day 2 transfers, surely even two lower grade embies are still better and stronger than a couple of 2 day embies.

I would feel exactly the same as you, but none of it is in your hands anymore. You just have to look after yourself the best you can, take plenty of time to relax and wait and see what happens. But I really believe you've got a great chance of being pregnant - and maybe even with twins!!

x


----------



## hayz1981

The clinic just called me and left a message saying they have got the full results from my blood test from yesterday, and I have to reduce tonight's stimms dosage to 75iu.

I'm worried now as that sounds so low. I have a dragging pain in my abdomen. It's ok when I sit down but when I stand or walk, it feels horrible.


----------



## hopesforababy

Thanks Hayz. I am really trying to stay positive.

The last few days of my stimming I was also reduced to 75, so don't worry about the small dosage. It means you're getting close!

:dust:


----------



## peartree

Hopes... I'm sorry that the other blastie didn't make it to a frostie. :hugs:
There's nothing that can be done now, so concentrate all your energies into focusing on a positive outcome for the two. I wish you all the best. :hugs:
I hope you don't mind me saying this, but the outcome does seem a little low for 12 initial embies. Does your clinic have a track record for blastocyst culture? 

Hayz - I wouldn't worry about the dosage. You're obviously responding very well to the stimming, and so they have to make sure they don't push you over the edge into a risk for OHSS. I didn't have any real discomfort until yesterday. I had bloating, but it's only in the past day that I've felt a kind of 'jarring' sensation when I walk or bend down, and sometimes ovary stabbing pain (not very painful, more like a sore discomfort). Have you told the clinic of your discomfort? If it feels bad, I'd be inclined to give the clinic a call. Keep drinking lots of water - I was told to do this by the nurse when she saw the number of follies I had.

Angel and Brooke - when is your testing date? :dust:


----------



## hopesforababy

Thanks Peartree. Are you excited about tomorrow? I hope everything goes well and that they get lots of good, mature eggs.

The only thing my doctor kept saying about the blasties was that only about 20% of all embies make it to blast stage. I don't know if that's in general for all embies or just for the lab. I've been doing a lot of research about this and how some dr's are certain that embies are either going to make it to blast stage or they aren't, no matter if they're in the womb or in the lab. Who knows. It's all just a giant miracle either way.


----------



## Oneday

hopesforababy said:


> Thanks Peartree. Are you excited about tomorrow? I hope everything goes well and that they get lots of good, mature eggs.
> 
> The only thing my doctor kept saying about the blasties was that only about 20% of all embies make it to blast stage. I don't know if that's in general for all embies or just for the lab. I've been doing a lot of research about this and how some dr's are certain that embies are either going to make it to blast stage or they aren't, no matter if they're in the womb or in the lab. Who knows. It's all just a giant miracle either way.

Hi hopes maybe by going to blasto stage you have got the best embies rather than implanting or freezing ones that weren't going to make it anyway, fingers crossed for you and good luck x


----------



## MissAma

Peartree - good luck for tomorrow hon!

Hayz - it does sound like you are doing great honey, so exciting to see you at this stage considering we've both been on BnB since before there was a LTTTCers section! When is ET?

Hopesforababy - I know you are disappointed but realistically, you are probably statistically FAR better off than women having 1 2days embryo in and 4 or 5 frozen for later! Much better! 2 blastos?!? You are uber pregnant and I'd put the farm on twins!

Hope everyone else is okay. Tested that the trigger is out Brooke or are you gonna be good tests wise?


----------



## hopesforababy

Thanks so much for the support Mis Ama and Oneday! It totally made me feel better.

And very curious to know if you're going to test early Brooke?!?!


----------



## ANGEL223

Happy St Patricks Day everyone! Sending you all good luck!

peartree - not testing until im due to - 25th for me. While im curious, i terrified to do it early! Thinking about you today!

hopes - keep the faith and make that wee one big and strong!

hayz - let us know how your scan goes today.

brooke - not sure what day you test but fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Oneday

Hi all hope everyone is doing well. Been for another blood test this morning and the nurse has just rang to say my dose of stimms can come down today and tomorrow to 225 then 150 with a scan friday am woohoo fingers crossed i can trigger saturday with ec monday x Its all going a bit too well at the moment ;-)


----------



## hopesforababy

Happy St. Patrick's Day!!! Good luck for us all!!!

Good luck today Peartree! Let us know how it goes :)

OneDay....yeah for getting close! Fingers crossed for good follies!

Brooke and Angel, how are you ladies feeling?

My spirits are getting better. I've got some tightnes in my chest and am getting the sniffles and all congested. No tenderness or anything, but had some slight lower back pain this morning. Nothing major. Hoping that it's implantation!


----------



## hayz1981

Scan wasn't great. My ovaries have somehow produced 8 more follies in two days. They have taken blood and will be calling me later to let me know what I need to do tonight in terms of meds.

The nurse said that if my ovaries don't calm down, they may have to cancel the cycle in case of OHSS, which would devastate me. She said another alternative would be for them to do egg collection but freeze all the embryos and not transfer any. 

Hopefully they will calm down - there's not much I can do except wait. I'm going to try to just chill out tonight. Need to go to tescos annoyingly but other than that I can just do not much.

The follies I've got a doing well - they're a mixture of sizes but some of them are getting quite big. 

Now I keep worrying that I have done something wrong. I had a big row with OH at weekend, it was stupid and we're fine now but I keep worrying that the stress of it has messed up my IVF.


----------



## brooke22

Hey all....Well..the week is still dragging on and I'm still waiting to test. I have my first blood test date tomorrow, the 18th, but the clinic won't tell us the results of that test. They use it for a comparison for my second blood test which is on Saturday and then they will call me on Saturday. I'm not going to test early and I haven't tested to make sure the trigger is out of my system. I figured I don't have any tests left here at home anyways, so I don't want to go spend money just to come home and crush me with a potential false negative. Besides, a friend of mine who did this said that the clinic told her that at-home preg. tests only detect hcg over 50 and they look for it to be at least over 10 by my first test date...usually it is still below 50. So an at home test would def give a negative reading anyways. By saturday my levels should be up and around 50 but that's the day I get a blood test so I figure there's no point in wasting money on a stick. But the waiting is killing me! I'm so nervous and anxious!! I wish time would just fly by! 

How is everyone else doing? Scans looking good? getting close to EC or ET? Shots still going well? Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## brooke22

Wow Hayz....I'm sorry to hear the news. I really hope things calm down for you. Hang in there...I'm thinking of you! Don't second guess yourself..you did things right. You just might have extra sensitive follies to medicine. That happened to me on Clomid. I had to scratch a cycle because I over-stimulated...but it was only IUI. I really hope things work out for you and they don't have to post-pone your cycle. Best wishes! Let us know how things go.


----------



## hopesforababy

Hayz, I hope your follicules calm down a bit so that you can continue on your cycle as planned. And don't blame yourself, because you didn't do anything wrong. I think we all forget as we are going through this that we still have a life that we have to live.

And you are so strong in not testing early Brooke! You're an inspiration to me! I won't be able to check the thread on Saturday when you post (a BFP I'm sure) because I'll be at my brother's wedding, but I'll be sure to check as soon as we get into town on Sunday. But how are you feeling? Any pregnancy symptoms?

Angel, what about you? Any pregnancy symptoms?

Hope EC went well Peartree!


----------



## peartree

Thanks all! :hugs:

Hayz, I really hope things calm down for you. Don't fret - there's nothing that you could've done to stop this. It's all the drugs that they're pumping you full of, and nothing else.

EC went well. I feel bruised around my ovaries, but other than that and having to sleep all day yesterday, I'm fine. 

They got 27 mature eggs. That's kind of good news, but as they predicted, they're going to abandon transfer and just freeze the embies for my next cycle due to OHSS risk. Another set back in the big timescale of things, so we're feeling disappointed and frustrated. :cry:

Hopes, Brooke, Angel - have you all started symptom spotting yet? :happydance:

Oneday, how is the stimming going? Good luck with the scan tomorrow!


----------



## hayz1981

Thank you, all your messages have made me feel so much better.

OH was amazing last night, he did all the food shopping then cooked me dinner and just made a massive fuss of me. I started feeling really sick last night and had pain. Feeling a bit better today but decided to stay at home and relax today to give my body a rest. So I'm lying in bed, writing this on my phone and listening to the chris moyles show!

Peartree, glad you got plenty of mature eggs. I'm so sorry they won't be doing ET this cycle, even though its good they are taking such good care of you, it's still so disappointing.sounds like we are having similar cycles. Let us know as soon as you get fertilsation report.

Oneday, how are you feeling today? Hope its going well.

Hopes, Brooke, Angel. - hope you're all ok and that the time isn't dragging too much!

Xx

:dust:


----------



## peartree

Aw... lovely to hear that your DH is taking good care of you and you're being made a fuss of. It's nice to be spoiled, isn't it? :winkwink:

Yes, sounds like we're having similar cycles. I hope you won't have to abandon it at any point though. I have all my fingers crossed that they will collect and transfer for you as planned. :hugs:

The clinic just called but it wasn't the fertility report. It was just to check how I was feeling, "I'm fine, I'm fine, not as bloated as yesterday, yes, I'm peeing, I've had breakfast, yes I'm taking it easy... (subtext "PLEASE CHANGE YOUR MIND! I'M FINE! PUT MY BABIES BACK WHERE THEY BELONG!!!") :haha:


----------



## Oneday

Morning Girls

I'm terrified of ohss too had a bit of chest pains the last 2 morning probably just paranoid though. I have got a bit of period type back ache today but luckily i can just lay low. 

I'll try and do a roundup apologies if i miss anyone.

Hopes - Enjoy your brothers wedding and i hope your embies are bedding in and getting nice and comfy in there.

Peartree - 27 eggs wow, fingers crossed for a good fertilisation report. Will they take them to blast? Sorry you are missing out on the transfer but your health comes first. Take care of yourself.

Hayz - Praying your ovaries calm down and you get to transfer. Glad you are taking it easy and your hubby is taking care of you x

Brooke - When are you testing? Good Luck x


----------



## peartree

Oh, what a rollercoaster of a morning. Unfortunately, the 27 they said weren't all good enough, so they ICSI on 23. Out of that, only 9.... 

BUT!!! 

Because I'm feeling so fine, they said I have to go back to the clinic tomorrow for an assessment, and possibly will do the transfer after all! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Oneday - they won't take them to blast. I only ended up with 9, and in any case, my clinic only does 2 day transfers.


----------



## MissAma

Hey you! I was just writing to see how you got along. No transfer yes transfer.... wow that must all be hard! 

Great that they may do the transfer after all! make sure you drink like crazy today, 5 Liters if you can stomach them and put your feet up!

9 is brilliant though! Was it ICSI or just IVF? I'm sure they'll put your babies back tomorrow.

Oneday - just take it easy.

Hayz - it will all be fine. Breath :)

Hopes - remember, my farm is all on them twinnies! :)

Brooke - plenty of tests show under 50 mui. In fact most do these days, it's only the Digi ones that show that late but First Response is 15 so surely it would show by now!

Hope everyone else is okay.

My fridge is finally filled with drugs but the silly cows at the pharmacy spent 20 minutes yesterday trying to tell me it is not a mistak, I don't need a pen for the Puregon at all or they would have remembered and ordered one for me. As if I could use the needle and the vile alone! Once we sort the pen too I'll have everything and all we need to do is have Mrs. AF put in an appearence and then we're on our way.


----------



## peartree

Thanks MissAma, yes - what a morning. They ICSI'ed them - DH sperm count is too low for regular IVF.

I was trying to console myself before, when I had to postpone, that I'd at least be cycle buddies with you, possibly. :hugs:

Hope Ms AF comes soon enough for you! :hugs:

Oneday - try and drink a little more water than you would normally. I hope everything works out well and you don't get OHSS. I've been googling symptoms all morning, and started keeping a pee diary. :blush:


----------



## ANGEL223

Hi all. What a roller coaster this whole thing is! Im totally at my wits end with this waiting! Today its all kicked off inside. I am convinced that AF is just around the corner. My stomach is in overdrive - feels like someone is tugging on a piece of string tied to my insides! Anyone been through this who can put my mind at ease??

hopes - enjoy the wedding but dont be doing any jigs!! Do your folks all know about your treatment?
missa - you are well on your way now!
peartree - hope your transfer goes ahead as planned!
hayz - lovely DH - milk it for all its worth! Hope everything works out.
oneday - good luck with the scan tomororw - trust all is on track!


----------



## hopesforababy

There is so much going on!

Peartree, I'm glad that you are feeling ok after EC, and I'm keeping fingers crossed that you get to transfer tomorrow. Let us know how your appointment goes today.

Oneday, I'm glad you are getting some rest. That should help with keeping OHSS away and in keeping everything on schedule.

Hayz, what a wonderful thing DH has done for you! Keep staying calm and relaxed and keep us posted on what they are going to do next.

MisAma, isn't it so nice to have a cabinet/frig full of drugs?!?! DH and I both felt completely ridiculous going through boxes of syringes and needles, but it's just another step in this crazy process. When will you start injections? And I'm so glad you still have the farm on my twins!

Angel, I know this wait is crazy, and you've been in it a bit longer than I have. You're official test is a week from today, right? Are you going to test early? I can't decide!

Brooke, hope you're doing well, too!

I might just have to take the computer with me this weekend. I'm not sure I can handle BnB withdrawls! Who knows. My family does know about everything. My mom is already being "mother hen" to me, telling me that I'll need to stay sitting down at the reception and just let people come to me, and during pictures I just need to sit down between every picture. Oh dear! But I'll be good and take it easy!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## brooke22

Wow! Things are getting busy on here! 

I just got back from my first blood test. Unfortunately the clinic doesn't tell me the results of today's test. :( This waiting is ridiculous and I just wish I could find out already! I've been feeling good for the most part. I'm trying not to analyze every little thing I feel but it's hard not to. The only changes I've noticed are crazy dreams at night, sore boobs, my skin was super clear and now it is starting to break out and maybe a slight slight bit of nausea a couple of times. But like I said, I probably could be imagining these as well!! I've still been constipated (sorry if tmi) and gassy and I feel like I've been kinda crampy but I can't tell if it's my tummy or AF type cramps. I just wish I could get this over with so I can stop going crazy over every little twinge! I go in again on Saturday and do another blood test and they are supposed to tell me the results after that. Although, they usually don't call until the afternoon so the time difference means you all probably won't get my post until Sunday. Oh I pray it's a BFP!!!!!!!!!

Peartree..you've just been through a roller coaster!! My word! I'm sorry it's been such a crazy couple of days. 23 is a lot of good eggs though! and 9 is still a lot of good embryos..that's awesome! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that they will go ahead and do the transfer...I don't want you to have to wait anymore! How agonizing!

Oneday and Hayz..keeping taking it easy and take care of yourselves. When are your next scans? 

MissAma..isn't it exciting to finally have the meds?! I felt like my fridge and my bathroom closet were like a pharmacy cause there is so much to keep track of! As far as the HPTs..I'm still trying to keep my will power and not test. Since I don't have any it would take me going to the store to buy some so that makes it easier to avoid the temptation. 

Angel...I'm right there with ya...it's so hard to read what's going on inside my body and I'm sure my paranoid mind isn't helping! Hang in there!

Hopes...how ya feeling? Have fun at the wedding. That's so funny about your mom...that's how my sister in law and my husband are. Everyone keeps asking me..are you sure you should be moving..be careful...shouldn't you stay down...what are you doing??? It's pretty funny. My mom's been on vacation these last 2 weeks otherwise I'm sure she'd be right there with everyone else making sure I'm careful.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

sounds like a BFP to me brooke22. I've read those symptoms so many times before! How exciting!!


----------



## hopesforababy

I've been having these crazy (good) dreams, too! The past two nights I've had a dream that I've taken a HPT and it was positive!! How weird is that?!?! I've never had a dream about POAS.

I've also heard that a lot of people say they feel like AF is coming right before they find out they have a BFP. How long would you say you've been feeling like that, Brooke? Every once in a while I'll get a slight lower back pain/cramp that I would normally feel before AF, just not as intense. I keep praying it's implantation! And I feel a BFP for you Brooke! And everyone! As I said, there's going to be lots of luck this month with St. David's Day and St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## peartree

Hopes and Brooke - I'm loving the vivid dreams! Sounds like a couple of BFPs coming our way! :hugs:


----------



## Oneday

Morning
We're back from the clinic all went very well and positive. They don't seem to like giving you too many details and figures etc i think to stop the googling and worrying which is frustrating but probably a good thing.
Left Ovary was very clear about 10 follicles , 2 are big another 4 will catch up and the others are small. Right ovary was very unclear as it is stuck to my bowel and the one that my ectlaopic was removed from in the past but she could see 2 big follicles but there are very likely to be more.So i think we are looking at 8+ eggs fingers crossed. My lining was also nice and thick. My estrodiol is also quite high. They are calling me later to give me the dose and advise if egg collection is monday or tuesday.


----------



## peartree

Arggh.... has anyone had the 'one embie transfer' hardsell on the morning that they're supposed to transfer? I just got another call from the embryologist who said FS is concerned that I might develop OHSS so would recommend singleton transfer (I have 4 top grades), and started to talk again about risks of twin pregnancies. Chance of pregnancy with singleton is 40% and chance with double embryo is only 2% higher apparently. But then they said chance of twin pregnancy will be 33%!

Head in a tizz, and I have to let them know asap so that they can freeze the other embryos. :headspin:

I feel like I've been put on the spot. Erring towards two still. I'm thinking that the risk of severe OHSS is not that high... 

Oneday - good news about the scan!


----------



## Oneday

Peartree - stand your ground and tell them you have already made your decision and you want 2! I signed for 2 today and they ddn't say anything. I'm sure its just there stats they are really worried about. When is your transfer ?


----------



## ANGEL223

Bit slow here - just found some of your journals - thanks for sharing ladies. Just wish i had known to do the same!

Oneday - nice one. Wishing you all the very best luck and hope you get some lovely embies to pop back in.

peartree - my clinic suggested 2 from the start for me. Probably due to my age but i think there is a big push in the uk for just one transfer. Its your body and your choice as long as you make an educated decision and are aware of the risks. Good luck!

Have also been having very vivid dreams, however i would describe mine as nightmares where i have actually woken with a jolt and in sweats! Last night i woke to a very strange sensation like 1million butterflies in my stomach which lasted about 10-15 secs but left me feeling very serene afterwards. Very strong cramps last night and wept buckets! I just wish test date would arrive so i can know!! I guess someone has to be the BFN and its looking like you all have the vibe its me this round!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I had some advice yest on this. For my age 25 they advised only 1 embroyo but said I could have 2. i was told I had 50% chance with 1 or having 2 increased my chances by a 1/3 and that chances of twins was 1 in 4 for me so 25%. I was in the high risk group of having a twin. I've not started treatment yet but I still think i could be the 3 out of 4 that don't get a twin and I would have had a much better success rate of getting 1 at least.

So far my clinic has been very good and seemed fine with us wanting 2, they jsut make you aware of the risks. whether that changes on day of transfer I don't know yet but we've signed for 2 so far.

Hope this helps xxx


----------



## MissAma

Oneday - good going!

Peartree - yup, AT the clinic even. We got there, got changed and then JUST before entering the theatre the pressure for SET begun with a long string of stats about my age and so on. I was prepared it would happen and stuck to my guns "is it legal for me to request two in? lovely, 2 it is then" and despite that cycle being insuccessful I am happy I did. It's such terrible practice that they do it right then though! 

Hope it went well, I'll check back loads to see your update!


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Ladies,
Can I join you. We have our first appointment for the assisted unit next month. We've been told that are only option is ICSI. I have PCOS and my DH has a low count. I don't have a clue what to expect. 

We've only get one chance on the NHS so we are keeping everything crossed xxxxx


----------



## hayz1981

Hi ya,

I'm back online after a day of sleeping yesterday trying to calm my body down.

I had another scan today I have yet more follies - thirty something total. But I have no pain really now and feel a lot better so I'm hoping this is a good sign. They are going to call me after 5pm with blood test results and to tell me what dose of gonal-F to take today and over the weekend.

I have another scan on Monday. If they decide everything is ok to go ahead, I'll have my trigger shot on Monday and my egg collection on Wednesday. They said although I have a really high number of follies, I dont have any fluid gathering in my abdomen which is a good sign. 

I don't really know how to feel right now - I'm excited but worried. I'm also worried as I've read that a high number of follies can mean poorer egg quality and a lot of mine aren't that big yet. Although the man doing my scan said their size doesn't worry him and he would be more worried if they were all getting really large.

I guess I have to wait and see! I think I will do absolutely nothing this weekend except relax, eat loads of protein and drink loads of water - bit boring but it might just make all the difference.


----------



## Oneday

Well the clinic rang before EC will be monday woohoo. They said my estradiol is very high so no stim tonight or tomorrow just 0.25 of buserelin she also said there is probably lots going on in my right ovary but they just couldn't see it so fingers crossed i could get 10 plus eggs  They will ring Saturday and tell me what time to trigger sat night and come in monday. I think we will go fo a 2 day transfer so all being well ET wednesday. I can't believe how tired and rough i feel, like a hangover, just drinking some powerade did anyone else get this?

Hayz - glad you haven't got OHSS , are your levels high too? I wonder if the will stop your stimms like me. Fingers crossed for EC


----------



## hayz1981

Oneday said:


> Well the clinic rang before EC will be monday woohoo. They said my estradiol is very high so no stim tonight or tomorrow just 0.25 of buserelin she also said there is probably lots going on in my right ovary but they just couldn't see it so fingers crossed i could get 10 plus eggs  They will ring Saturday and tell me what time to trigger sat night and come in monday. I think we will go fo a 2 day transfer so all being well ET wednesday. I can't believe how tired and rough i feel, like a hangover, just drinking some powerade did anyone else get this?
> 
> Hayz - glad you haven't got OHSS , are your levels high too? I wonder if the will stop your stimms like me. Fingers crossed for EC


Yep my levels have been really high too - they are calling me with today's blood test results after 5 but they said they will probably stop my stimms for a day or two over the weekend. 

Hope you feel ok over weekend - have you got anything planned?

xx


----------



## hayz1981

My egg collection has been moved to Monday!! I can't believe it. Totally in shock.

Question for you - OH and I havent DTD since Sunday. Do you think it's ok if we do it tonight (actually we're totally not doing it as I want to be totally careful, but I'll give him a hand with achieving the same outcome iycwim!!!)? That will mean with egg collection Monday , it will have been nearly three days. Is that ok? Will we get the best sperm sample that way? I guess we dont have much choice now anyway!


----------



## Oneday

hayz1981 said:


> My egg collection has been moved to Monday!! I can't believe it. Totally in shock.
> 
> Question for you - OH and I havent DTD since Sunday. Do you think it's ok if we do it tonight (actually we're totally not doing it as I want to be totally careful, but I'll give him a hand with achieving the same outcome iycwim!!!)? That will mean with egg collection Monday , it will have been nearly three days. Is that ok? Will we get the best sperm sample that way? I guess we dont have much choice now anyway!

The nurse told my DH to empty his out tonight really for monday so i am going to give him a hand lol


----------



## peartree

Wow! It's been one busy day in here today! 

I'm backkkkkk!!!! With 2 grade A 2day embies on board, one 5 cell and one 4 cell. :happydance: Although, I'm not sure if I peed them out. :haha:

We did a very quick google this morning (we only had 1/2 hour to call them with our decision) and did a very quick risk/cost/benefit analysis and decided, yup - 2 back it is! :haha:

We also have 6 snowbabies. :dance:

Hayz - that's brilliant news that they've decided to do egg collection on Monday. Don't worry too much over the weekend. I worried that because of egg number, that they would be of low quality, but we've ended up with some good quality embryos - I hope it works out for you too. :hugs: I think tonight is ok for dtd - I think we last did it on Sat morning for Wed collection.

Oneday - I'm glad that they've decreased your drug dosage. 

Feeling a bit bloated and slight discomfort - FS says I have mild towards moderate OHSS. But I'll keep monitoring myself to make sure things are picked up before they get too bad.

I'm so glad they didn't cancel, and I can join some of you here in the 2WW. :hugs:


----------



## brooke22

Wow! Things are moving along! 

Oneday and Hayz...best wishes with EC...let us know how it goes. Just take it easy this weekend and don't do anything really active or strenuous...it's a good excuse for some pampering! ;) 

Peartree..congrats!!! I think you made the right decision putting back 2..I'm glad they let you do that. 

So I called the nurse yesterday afternoon cause I've still been kinda crampy, but not really pms crampy, more like it's in my uterus. Anyways....I thought it might be from the progesterone and I also wanted to check and make sure they got my lab from that morning. I thought I might get lucky and she would give in and tell me the results..no such luck! She said they got my results, but she didn't peep about whether they were negative or positive. But she said the cramping is completely normal and the progresterone can definitely cause that. Then she also said.."And, if you're pregnant, your uterus will be going crazy and feel like it's being pulled on and be uncomfortable as well." So I'm really not trying to read into that..but she knew the results of my test and it definitely made me think. I can't wait for tomorrow...it's going to be an agonizing day! 
Hope everyone has a good weekend...take care of yourselves!


----------



## ANGEL223

Brooke - just popped by to wish you all the best of luck with your test tomorrow. You will be in my thoughts. I would certainly be getting that positive vibe from your nurse!!!! Hopefully big celebrations in your household this weekend!! Question is 1, 2, 3???

Peartree - Thats great news - take care. I know what you mean about peeing them out!! I was afraid to lie on my stomach in case i squashed them!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Goodluck brooke! I know its not confirmed yet but all your symptoms are defo a BFP I think. You can tell me I'm right when you find out! hahaha! :)

Hope tomo goes quickly for you xxx


----------



## peartree

ANGEL223 said:


> Peartree - Thats great news - take care. I know what you mean about peeing them out!! I was afraid to lie on my stomach in case i squashed them!!

I'm usually the most logical of people, but I'm thinking, what if they gravitate out?! :rofl:

Brooke - Wishing you all the luck in the world for your test tomorrow! Looking forward to hearing you announce your BFP! :hugs:

Welcome to the thread Aclio! :flower:


----------



## MissAma

peartree said:


> I'm usually the most logical of people, but I'm thinking, what if they gravitate out?! :rofl:

Just wait till you need to sneeze or cough! No wonder we're constipated after, there was no amount you could have paid me to ... really correct the situation in the bathroom visits over the first few days of the 2WW!

Well done on being PUPO lady! And twinnies PUPO at that!

Brooke - very very pregnant!

Hopes - hope you're taking care of my farm girl :haha:


----------



## Charlie19

Hi Ladies, 

Thought I would introduce myself, I start DRegging on Friday, very nervous in fact I would go as far as to say bricking it !! 

Very few people know that I am even TTC, only our respective bosses ( time of work) and a close friend each, do you think it will be difficult to keep it from people? How bad are the side effects?, Really scared about egg collection (w/c 26th april), how did you find it? 

Sorry feeling very sorry for myself today- wish i could be one of thouse lucky people that have one roll in the hay and preggers ! No such luck for all of us ! Thank goodness for this website otherwise we would be totally isolated, 

Good luck everyone hoping a BFP for all of you ladies, shame there isn't such a thing as natural justice eh?? 

Love Charlie x


----------



## peartree

Brooke - Thinking of you. I hope today brings good news. :hugs:

Hopes and Hayz - hope you're taking it easy this weekend.

MissAma - Yes, this IVF malarky makes illogical wrecks out of the best of us. :haha:

Charlie, welcome, and well done on your first injection! :flower:
We told our parents that we had to do IVF, but I've only told one friend of the actual timescale and that we were actually doing it. The only reason was that I was due to go on a spa weekend with her and she would've seen the injection marks on my legs, and also to warn her that I might be over emotional. It's pretty easy to hide from people, it doesn't take over your life - only one injection a day, and the rest of the day I found was just normal. I was lucky in that my clinic did early morning scans and I do flexi time, so could go for scan and get into work for 10am, without anyone knowing.
Good luck on your journey! :flower:

Is it normal to have sharp stabbing pains in the lower abdomen after ET? I had that last night, but feel ok today. I was so scared that it might be an infection or something - it felt like onset of cystitus, but nothing today, thank god. I'm also spotting (nothing major, just when I wipe), which I had after EC which I know is normal. It stopped the day after, but started again yesterday after ET.


----------



## ANGEL223

Hi Charlie-welcome to the long and frustrating road that it is to getting pregnant! Keep telling yourself it will be worth it when you are holding a wee baby in your arms! Its great to come on here for support but its ok to feel sorry for yourself after everthing physically and mentally you have to go through. Good luck with your journey and keep us updated!

peartree - im no expert but i can tell you i also had a few nights of stabbing pains after et. I was also told that a bit of spotting and even tissue was normal so dont worry too much - welcome to the torture of the 2ww!! When do you test??


----------



## peartree

Thanks Angel - that's reassuring to hear. :flower:

The scheduled blood test is on April Fool's Day. Lol.
I'm not sure I'll test early. I'm not really one for tests - I kinda like to see the hagbag to tell me that I've been unsuccessful rather than a stick staying blank and I have to keep checking, bin raiding to re-check, etc. Have only done 4 tests in my life, and two of them were, "god, no, please don't let there be a line". :p I was in Wilkinsons today, and resisted buying some cheapie tests. I think I will wait until the morning of the blood test. Maybe. OR maybe because this IVF is making me crazy, I'll start testing tomorrow. :haha:


----------



## ANGEL223

If your clinic is open, a quick call to a nurse would settle your mind for the rest of the weekend. Im sure they are used to these questions and there is no point going insane over it!


----------



## brooke22

So it's noon my time and I had my blood drawn this morning but I still haven't heard anything yet. This wait is killing me!!! My mind is going insane because I know that today, life as I know it will change drastically, either postively or negatively. Anyways...I just wanted to let you all know that I'm not holding out..I just haven't heard yet. Please please please let it be positive!


----------



## hayz1981

brooke22 said:


> So it's noon my time and I had my blood drawn this morning but I still haven't heard anything yet. This wait is killing me!!! My mind is going insane because I know that today, life as I know it will change drastically, either postively or negatively. Anyways...I just wanted to let you all know that I'm not holding out..I just haven't heard yet. Please please please let it be positive!

Oh, I saw your name as the last person on the thread and thought you must have the result!!! Will keep checking back. Thinking of you, hope you don't have to wait too much longer! xxx :dust:


----------



## vineyard

brooke22 said:


> So it's noon my time and I had my blood drawn this morning but I still haven't heard anything yet. This wait is killing me!!! My mind is going insane because I know that today, life as I know it will change drastically, either postively or negatively. Anyways...I just wanted to let you all know that I'm not holding out..I just haven't heard yet. Please please please let it be positive!

This wait is killing me too! Just think. I was in your exact shoes 1 year ago! CRAZY!!!


----------



## brooke22

Hey all! So I finally just called the clinic myself to see if they had gotten the results back and apparently the lab that I had it drawn at wasn't planning on faxing my clinic with the results!! ARGH! So my clinic called them and got the results and..............it's a :bfp: !!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
Oh my word..I can't even believe this! They said my levels 2 days ago were at an 11 and they look for it to at least double by today and it was 52..so sufficient double! They'll take another blood test in 10 days and it's supposed to be over 1000 I think. Anyways...I just can't believe it and I don't think I really quite think I'm pregnant yet...I'm not sure when it sinks in but for now that is the best news of my life! 
:cloud9:


----------



## Oneday

Woo Hoo well done chick :hugs: Bring it on x


----------



## peartree

Congratulations Brooke! :wohoo:


----------



## vineyard

Wahoo brooke!!!!!


----------



## ANGEL223

Brilliant - you must be so thrilled!! Congratulations to you and DH - what was his reaction.

You are now officially a mummy in waiting!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I knew it! See I was right!!! congrats! xx


----------



## annmc30

congrats brooke


----------



## MissAma

Told you so!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

CONGRATS!!


----------



## Blue12

wow congrats!


----------



## hopesforababy

Congratulations Brooke! It is wonderful news!

However, I have some not so wonderful news for myself. We just got back from my brother's wedding. Of course, after a long car ride, I had to use the bathroom. To my surprise, AF had shown up. I'm not even supposed to have my blood test until Wednesday, but I guess I can just call the clinic tomorrow and let them know. I was really surprised as I shouldn't start until Tuesday or Wednesday, because that would be two weeks from ovulation (when I took trigger shot). So I guess my dreams were just some cruel joke my mind was playing on me. Anyhow. I'm just a wreck and not really sure what our next step will be as we don't even have anything frozen.

Hopefully I'll be the only one with a BFN here. Best of luck to everyone else.


----------



## Oneday

Awe sweetheart that's heartbreaking. I don't know what else to say just look after yourselves and stay close to each other :hugs:


----------



## MissAma

Hopes - how sure are you it's AF? I'm thinking this is either implantation bleeding or a bleed as one of the twinnies didn't latch. I don't think you're out yet... call the clinic and ask!

Fingers crossed that you're wrong!


----------



## ANGEL223

Ahh hopes im so sorry for you! That is so devastating. I still would not totally give up hope as my clinic advised some bleeding does not mean all is lost! Im thinking about you and really hope something comes right for you out of all this!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm so sorry hopesforababy :(

Perhaps its not AF tho, maybe its a clot or like MissAma says maybe its one of the twins not latching? 

Call and get some advice. I hope it works out to be good news.

Thinking of u at this difficult time xx


----------



## hayz1981

Hopes, i'm really really sorry. But i agree with the girls. Its not over yet.

Im just on my way home from the clinic. They got 15 eggs. OHs sperm is fine for IVF so now just have to wait for the report tomorrow. I feel happy but i think thats partly the sedation!!

Xxx


----------



## Oneday

Wow well done Hayz you were quick x


----------



## ANGEL223

Great results Hayz and Oneday - hoping for lots of lovely fertilised embies for you both. Cant beleive you are both up and about already!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I know! I hope I'm like that!! :) xxx


----------



## hayz1981

The whole thing was better than i thought it would be. It was uncomfortable and got a bit painful at the end but it was over quite quickly. I'm now settled on the settee. Paul has brought me down pillow and quilt and is making me some lunch. I'm starting to feel quite sore now, but hopefully it wont get any worse than this.

Hope everyone is having a good monday xxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm so envious! wish that was me having had my EC today :) another 6 weeks for me! xx


----------



## brooke22

Hopes...I'm so so sorry. My heart is breaking for you and I wish there was something more I could do for you than say I'm sorry. Let us know what the clinic says. 

Thanks so much everyone for your congratulations! My hubby and I are still thrilled but still in shock. Everyday I'm nervous that I'm gonna start bleeding or something. I have another blood test in 8 days and I feel like I need to take a preg. test everyday to assure me that it's still positive. We have been planning on how to tell our family because they all knew we were going through this, but we didn't tell them our test date. I still don't really have a lot of symptoms other than the crazy dreams, sometimes sore boobs and the weird crampy feeling occassionally. I've started to get tired easy and I feel crummy at night, but that's all. No nausea really. So...if you're not feeling symptoms, don't be discouraged because I didn't either!

Angel-My hubby was def excited and happy and everything else possible. I walked into our living room, shocked, and just said, "You're gonna be a dad!" Then I just started crying and we both hugged and cried for a little while. 

Hayz...well done on EC. I'm glad it went well! Let us know what the clinic says. 

How is everyone else doing? Where is everyone at in the process and how are you coping? Hope all is well!


----------



## Oneday

ANGEL223 said:


> Great results Hayz and Oneday - hoping for lots of lovely fertilised embies for you both. Cant beleive you are both up and about already!

Oh I'm not up and about lol I'm in bed with hot water bottle my right ovary is quite painful to be honest I think that's because of the manipulating the had to do to get the eggs as it is stuck down with adhesions. Took some co-codamol so hopefully that wil help x


----------



## vineyard

brooke22 said:


> Hopes...I'm so so sorry. My heart is breaking for you and I wish there was something more I could do for you than say I'm sorry. Let us know what the clinic says.
> 
> Thanks so much everyone for your congratulations! My hubby and I are still thrilled but still in shock. Everyday I'm nervous that I'm gonna start bleeding or something. I have another blood test in 8 days and I feel like I need to take a preg. test everyday to assure me that it's still positive. We have been planning on how to tell our family because they all knew we were going through this, but we didn't tell them our test date. I still don't really have a lot of symptoms other than the crazy dreams, sometimes sore boobs and the weird crampy feeling occassionally. I've started to get tired easy and I feel crummy at night, but that's all. No nausea really. So...if you're not feeling symptoms, don't be discouraged because I didn't either!
> 
> Angel-My hubby was def excited and happy and everything else possible. I walked into our living room, shocked, and just said, "You're gonna be a dad!" Then I just started crying and we both hugged and cried for a little while.
> 
> Hayz...well done on EC. I'm glad it went well! Let us know what the clinic says.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Where is everyone at in the process and how are you coping? Hope all is well!

You brought tears to my eyes! I can not express how excited and happy for you I am!


----------



## Oneday

hayz1981 said:


> The whole thing was better than i thought it would be. It was uncomfortable and got a bit painful at the end but it was over quite quickly. I'm now settled on the settee. Paul has brought me down pillow and quilt and is making me some lunch. I'm starting to feel quite sore now, but hopefully it wont get any worse than this.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good monday xxx

Hayz were you aware of what was going on then ? I was completely out of it with the sedation. Did the say anything about ohss to you ? You've done well anyway relax and take it easy x


----------



## peartree

Well done Oneday and Hayz, for being up and about so quickly! I was out of it until 5pm. Poor DH had to sit there for 6 hours while I woke up. :blush:

Here's wishing that all those eggs turn into big strong embies for you. :hugs:

Nothing to report here. Off work for another couple of days, so just taking it easy.

Hopes, I'm sorry to hear that you're bleeding. I hope that there might still be good news to come for you. :hugs:


----------



## hopesforababy

Thank you all for your kind words. I called the clinic this morning and they said that bright red blood was not good. It had turned a little more brown last night, but it's still very concerning that it was initially bright red. DH and I are just trying to prepare ourselves for what we do next. Does anyone know if they make you take time off before doing another IVF cycle? It's a 2 month process and to add more months to that would just be unbearable.

Hayz and Oneday, I'm glad both of you ladies are doing well. Keep us posted on your reports from the clinic.

Hope everyone else is still doing good!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi hopesforababy, i hope it turns out to be ok for you. I was told by our clinic that they make you wait 2 normal cycles before they allow you to start treatment again but other clinics may be different. I hope they are for you if you do need to try again and I completely know what you mean, the thought of waiting those two cycles is not a nice though.

i hope you find out soon if it is AF and I pray its not for you xxx


----------



## hayz1981

Oneday said:


> hayz1981 said:
> 
> 
> The whole thing was better than i thought it would be. It was uncomfortable and got a bit painful at the end but it was over quite quickly. I'm now settled on the settee. Paul has brought me down pillow and quilt and is making me some lunch. I'm starting to feel quite sore now, but hopefully it wont get any worse than this.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good monday xxx
> 
> Hayz were you aware of what was going on then ? I was completely out of it with the sedation. Did the say anything about ohss to you ? You've done well anyway relax and take it easy xClick to expand...

I guess i wasnt that heavily sedated. I felt a bit kind of drunk but was totally aware of everything and was speaking to the staff throughout. They topped up my sedation slightly when I was in pain but I was still pretty with it. Just got more chatty than usual!!

Ive just got OH to get me a hot water bottle, pretty uncomfortable and feeling a bit sick.

Xx


----------



## hayz1981

hopesforababy said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. I called the clinic this morning and they said that bright red blood was not good. It had turned a little more brown last night, but it's still very concerning that it was initially bright red. DH and I are just trying to prepare ourselves for what we do next. Does anyone know if they make you take time off before doing another IVF cycle? It's a 2 month process and to add more months to that would just be unbearable.
> 
> Hayz and Oneday, I'm glad both of you ladies are doing well. Keep us posted on your reports from the clinic.
> 
> Hope everyone else is still doing good!

I think my clinic make you wait for 3 cycles. I think its to allow your body to recover fully before going through it all again.

I really hope this isn't something you have to worry about and that this cycle still surprises you with that :bfp: 

Thinking of you. Take care xxx


----------



## hopesforababy

Crap!!! Two or three "normal" cycles!! I will definitely be asking my clinic when I go in Wednesday morning.

If I have to wait that long, my stupid SIL will have had her baby and I'll have to deal with that on top of all this. The one she conceived her first month of trying. With her husband's "super sperm" that she keeps bringing up. UGH!!!

Thanks for the vent, ladies.


----------



## Oneday

:hugs: what did your clinic say Hun ? Will they do a blood test to make sure? I think the waiting 3 months is to get the hormones out of your system and give you the best chance next time. Take care of yourself and don't forget we are always here for you x


----------



## hayz1981

hopesforababy said:


> Crap!!! Two or three "normal" cycles!! I will definitely be asking my clinic when I go in Wednesday morning.
> 
> If I have to wait that long, my stupid SIL will have had her baby and I'll have to deal with that on top of all this. The one she conceived her first month of trying. With her husband's "super sperm" that she keeps bringing up. UGH!!!
> 
> Thanks for the vent, ladies.

I hate it when people say things like that, or that they are "really really fertile" or their husband only has to look at them and they get pregnant etc etc.

Hope you're doing ok today xxx


----------



## Oneday

Hey Hayz what are you doing up so early? How are you feeling? I a lot better but still sore. What time are the clinic calling you ?


----------



## hayz1981

Lol, I'm not really up, I'm lying in bed using my blackberry!! How about you? 

They should be calling around 10 or 11. Is that the same for you? Xx


----------



## peartree

Can't wait to hear your fertilisation reports!


----------



## Oneday

Thanks peartree. Getting nervous now mine will call b4 11 if not I am to call them x hayz I'm on my iphone in bed too. How's the pain ? Can't believe u were awake for ec maybe most people are I was out for the count lol they put the stuff in I closed my eyes and that was it x


----------



## hayz1981

peartree said:


> Can't wait to hear your fertilisation reports!

Thanks. How are you feeling Peartree? Xxx


----------



## hayz1981

Oneday said:


> Thanks peartree. Getting nervous now mine will call b4 11 if not I am to call them x hayz I'm on my iphone in bed too. How's the pain ? Can't believe u were awake for ec maybe most people are I was out for the count lol they put the stuff in I closed my eyes and that was it x

To be honest, I wish I was asleep for the end of it, it was pretty painful. I'm wondering if my clinic just give a lighter sedative and just give more if you need it. They gave me a bit more when I said I was in pain but it didn't feel like it made that much difference.

What did you do once it had finished? They helped me stand up and get in a wheel chair and took me back to recovery. Then OH turned up a few minutes later, which I was impressed with. Thought he might take ages!! Can't be the nicest thing to have to do.

Xxx


----------



## peartree

hayz1981 said:


> peartree said:
> 
> 
> Can't wait to hear your fertilisation reports!
> 
> Thanks. How are you feeling Peartree? XxxClick to expand...

I'm feeling ok. I have OHSS, but only mild to moderate. Got a bit worse yesterday, but feeling a bit better today (which I'm not sure is a good sign as it's supposed to get worse if you get pregnant).

Are you ok? Did your doc mention OHSS?


----------



## Oneday

hayz1981 said:


> Oneday said:
> 
> 
> Thanks peartree. Getting nervous now mine will call b4 11 if not I am to call them x hayz I'm on my iphone in bed too. How's the pain ? Can't believe u were awake for ec maybe most people are I was out for the count lol they put the stuff in I closed my eyes and that was it x
> 
> To be honest, I wish I was asleep for the end of it, it was pretty painful. I'm wondering if my clinic just give a lighter sedative and just give more if you need it. They gave me a bit more when I said I was in pain but it didn't feel like it made that much difference.
> 
> What did you do once it had finished? They helped me stand up and get in a wheel chair and took me back to recovery. Then OH turned up a few minutes later, which I was impressed with. Thought he might take ages!! Can't be the nicest thing to have to do.
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

They said that to me so i think i was meant to stay awake. To be honest the last time i had sedation i was knocked out too so i think its just me. I was on a stretcher bed that i didn't have to get on or off of they attached stirrups to it i think i got as far as putting one foot in before i was gone. Hows your pain today?

Peartree - i think its a good sign with the ohss yesterday fingers crossed for you. I hope i don't get it or any embies i get will be frozen i had another blood test yesterday to check x


----------



## hayz1981

peartree said:


> hayz1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peartree said:
> 
> 
> Can't wait to hear your fertilisation reports!
> 
> Thanks. How are you feeling Peartree? XxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm feeling ok. I have OHSS, but only mild to moderate. Got a bit worse yesterday, but feeling a bit better today (which I'm not sure is a good sign as it's supposed to get worse if you get pregnant).
> 
> Are you ok? Did your doc mention OHSS?Click to expand...

They haven't mentioned OHSS anymore, and I don't have any symptoms so hopefully the risk is low again. They did my egg collection two days earlier than planned to avoid OHSS - I wonder if that's why we only got 15 eggs. I know that's a good number but its a lot less than the number of follies I had.

I think its definitely good if your symptoms are improving. Not long to go now until your :bfp:

Xx


----------



## hayz1981

We have got 8 embryos!!

Transfer is on Saturday all being well 

:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Oneday

9 fertilised i'm on :cloud9: can't quite believe it given i was classed as having low ovarian reserve. Once OHSS has definately been ruled out we can have 2 transferred on Thursday. :happydance: :happydance:

Congrats Hayz not long until we are PUPO buddies :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Good news you 2 :) keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## peartree

Brilliant news Hayz and Oneday!!! :yipee:

Wishing that your embies grow into nice strong blastocysts for you both. :hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

Hayz and oneday congratulations, those are great numbers! How many are you each having put back? Sorry just reread your post - 2 for oneday!!!! (sounds like an offer in Tesco)

peartree, hows the waiting going for you? Darned frustrating and i have googled every symptom to within an inch of my life!

Brooke, loving hubbies reaction! Like Vineyard says, brought tears to my eyes! Are you guys old pals as you seem to know each other away from here? Vineyard, loving the twins all curled up there!

Hopes, hope you havent given up! Down but not out right!

Well, im still hanging in there. AF still hasnt hit but she always feels just on the brink!! Test day thurs so please keep your fingers crossed for me!!!!


----------



## brooke22

Hey all! How is everyone doing?

Oneday and Hayz...great numbers! Congrats! I hope all goes well and you are able to do your ETs as planned. Let us know!

Peartree and Angel...hang in there...I know the wait is just agnozing! I felt like I was going to go insane the day of the test since I had to go in and have my blood drawn and then I had to wait all day until late afternoon to find out the result. Your symptoms that are similar to AF sound exactly like how I felt. I kept swearing it was going to come cause I just felt so weird and crampy. But, then my FS told me that your uterus will do a lot of cramping and pulling while the little embies are making themselves at home...so, completely normal. I'll be thinking of you girls...let us know as soon as you can!

Angel..yeah I know Vineyard. She is actually the one that told me about this site. She lives in the town where my clinic is...a couple of hours away...but she works with my sister and my sister introduced us when I found out about all our fertility problems. She has been such a great help and encouragement and we have become good friends just within the last few months by sharing our experiences. She went through almost the same exact situation as me and she got preggers with twins last year at this time. In fact, her EC date was exactly the same as mine..weird! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## hopesforababy

Congratulations Hayz and OneDay!! Keeping my fingers crossed that your little embies grow stronger every day!

Hope you are hanging in there Angel in your TWW!

When is your test date Peartree? Hope you are feeling well.

I go in for my blood test tomorrow morning. I just don't know what to think anymore. The red blood turned to brown after the one incident, but I've been having the brown for two days now. Not soaking, but enough to where I need a pantyliner. The nurse called to check on my today and said that it was good that the bleeding had turned to brown and slowed down a bit. I don't even know anymore.

I did ask what the protocol for starting another cycle is in case this one didn't work. They said I would stop taking the progesterone and get a period. And they would let me start up again after that. So I've still got a prayer in that it doesn't come to that, but just in case, I could do another round pretty quickly. Somewhat of a silver lining. (which I hope I don't have to see!)

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

That's good hopes that you can start quite quickly if you need to. I pray you don't have to but if you do that's always a better feeling to know you can just crack on with it again.

I will be thinking of you and hope there is some good news coming your way tomorrow.
xx


----------



## hayz1981

hopesforababy said:


> Congratulations Hayz and OneDay!! Keeping my fingers crossed that your little embies grow stronger every day!
> 
> Hope you are hanging in there Angel in your TWW!
> 
> When is your test date Peartree? Hope you are feeling well.
> 
> I go in for my blood test tomorrow morning. I just don't know what to think anymore. The red blood turned to brown after the one incident, but I've been having the brown for two days now. Not soaking, but enough to where I need a pantyliner. The nurse called to check on my today and said that it was good that the bleeding had turned to brown and slowed down a bit. I don't even know anymore.
> 
> I did ask what the protocol for starting another cycle is in case this one didn't work. They said I would stop taking the progesterone and get a period. And they would let me start up again after that. So I've still got a prayer in that it doesn't come to that, but just in case, I could do another round pretty quickly. Somewhat of a silver lining. (which I hope I don't have to see!)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!

Good luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## peartree

Hopes, my blood test date is next Thu - April Fools Day. :dohh:
Can't wait to hear your results. :dust: for that BFP!

Angel - I'm trying to keep myself busy and not thinking too much about things. Going back to work tomorrow. When do you test?

Couldn't fall asleep last night despite feeling really tired, and felt like my lungs were being squashed when I lie flat. In the end, I had to sleep on the sofa propped up by cushions, to be able to breathe normally. 

I'm feeling a bit negative today because my symptoms aren't getting any worse, and apparently if you fall pregnant, they do. So... at the moment, I don't have much hope. Poo.


----------



## ACLIO

Good luck xxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Don't loose hope peartree, lots of people's symptoms don't get worse :) xxx


----------



## ANGEL223

Hopes im thinking about you and hope you get some good news today! 

Hopes, unfortunately i have now joined you - serious pains last night and this morning some brown sludge like discharge so i am worried sick!! Test day tomorrow (although my clinic only gave me a home test kit and dont seem to offer a beta??) I cant believe i got so close but it really feels like AF now more than ever before. Going to call now and ask their advice but i think i already know the answer!

Im thinking about you ladies waiting for embies to grow and fertilize!

Peartree i have read so much since starting this and there seems to be no right or wrong symptoms so just keep believing! Easier said than done!

Brooke - sorry just realised i was very nosy but its great you had someone willing to share experiences with you, and the dates - well thats just spooky!!!


----------



## missp

hey girls,

sorry i havent been on in over a week but i had no access to the internet - only just back on-line.
well i had my transfer on the 13th March (one blast) and all went well. I tested and got a BFP :):happydance:
So thrilled and happy. 

I still have to go through all the posts since I was last on, need to get going on that.

I just wanted to say peartree - with the fluid in my tubes the doc said that it can get worse if you get pregnant and mine has not. i am still bloated but i am not in pain like i was a couple of weeks ago and feel much better so dont worry just because it doesnt get worse doesnt mean you wont get a BFP.

:dust::dust:


----------



## ACLIO

Congratulation missp xxx


----------



## peartree

Congratulations Missp!!!!!!! :happydance: 

So happy for you. :hugs: Bet you can't wait til you see your l'il beanie on your early scan. Do you have a date yet? 

Thanks for the reassurance. :)


----------



## peartree

Angel, I still hope it's going to be good news. I've read of a few people who spotted and still got their BFP. :hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

Hey missp, wondered where you had gone! Brill news - congrats.

Peartree - bless you, but i have just about given up hope! Cant believe i got so close to the finish line for this to happen. Not that i have ever been pregnant, but it just hasnt felt right for me the whole way through this. This 
2ww is like psychological torture. Currently waiting for the clinic to call me back.


----------



## Oneday

Hopes and Angel hope you both get some good news soon.
Missp big congrats to you x
Peartree not too long to wait now ...
As for me egg transfer is scheduled for tomorrow 10.30 all being well


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Congrats missp, I agree angel - brown sludge is not necessarily bad. I don't know about you but my AF is always red to start with so this could be spotting you're having! xxx


----------



## ANGEL223

Well the clinic finally called me back! Its not looking so good for me right now. Im just gutted! The nurse of course told me all the reasons why there may be discharge but also emphasised several times that is was also about the time AF should be visiting! S**t s**t s**t!!! Still have to test first thing tomorrow and call in the result.:cry:


----------



## hopesforababy

Congratulations MissP!!


----------



## hopesforababy

Angel, this totally sucks! I am a complete wreck today. Went in for my blood test this morning. Was sitting in the waiting room just praying, and when the front desk lady asked if I was ok, I just started crying. Then the dr. came through as he was leaving the office and asked if I was ok, too. I told him I was just very nervous because of today being test day and that I have been having some bleeding. He seemed very concerned by the bleeding and said I needed to schedule a consult with him no matter what the results were. But he did not seem the least bit confident after I told him about the bleeding.

I know exactly what you are feeling Angel, and I just hope that this is just some kind of cruel joke and that we get our BFP's. I told DH that tonight I am either going to be very happy or very drunk. Dammit, dammit, dammit!!


----------



## ACLIO

hopesforababy - It's not over till the fat lady sings!!!! Keep positive its not long now xxx


----------



## ANGEL223

Hopes its just so hard to go through all we have been through emotionally, physically and mentally and to get this close. I really am praying so hard for you to get good news - will they call you this afternoon then?


----------



## peartree

Thinking of you, Angel and Hopes. :hugs:

When will you hear of blood test results, Hopes?


----------



## hayz1981

Angel and Hopes - thinking of u both and praying u will both get good news. We all know what we've been through to get this far and I can imagine how down and stressed you must be feeling. Sending you lots of positive thoughts. :hugs:

MissP - congratulations! Fantastic news


----------



## hayz1981

I'm still in a bit of pain. I'm fine if I stay still but if I move around too much I get a dragging, period type pain. I feel better than this morning though so feeling hopeful for a saturday transfer. I will get an update from Bourn Hall on how our embies are doing.


----------



## brooke22

Hey all! Wow...lots going on! 

Missp..congrats!!!!! WOOHOO!!! did they do a blood test or did you do an at home hpt?

Angel...don't worry, I don't think it was a nosy question at all, I didn't mind you asking! :)

Hopes and Angel..I'm so sorry for the confusing symptoms! It's so hard on your emotions and your body and your life! I really hope things work out...hang in there and keep us posted. My thoughts are with you both.

Peartree...keep hanging in there...the wait is absolutely miserable, I thought I was going to go insane. But, I just kept praying and the Lord gave me peace each day and I tried to just take one day at a time. 

Hayz...good luck for transfer on Saturday! Do they just wait until then and tell you how many are left and what the quality is? Or do they call you with an update in between?


----------



## hopesforababy

Not good news. The lab called DH and told him we had a BFN. Been pretty out of it this afternoon. DH told me he called the dr's office this morning and asked them to call him with bad results because he didn't want them calling to tell me while I was at work or driving home. And he wanted to be the one to break any bad news. It was very nice of him.

I have a consult scheduled with the dr. next Wednesday. Will be making a list of questions for him. Not for sure what our next step will be. I may be out of the loop for a while, so I just wanted to say thank you for all of your support. Good luck to everyone, and I'll try to check in and see how everyone is doing. God Bless.


----------



## Oneday

I'm so sorry hopes reading that about your DH made me cry stay close to each other and took after yourselves and when you are feeling stronger and ready to give it another go comeback to us x thanks for all the help and support you have given to us all. Take care :hugs:


----------



## peartree

I'm sorry Hopes. We'll be here when you decide to pop back in. :hugs:


----------



## peartree

Oneday - good luck with ET today! :flower:


----------



## ANGEL223

Ahhh hopes, i know how you feel hun! Negative for me too im afraid and now AF from hell to go with it! I take no consolation in knowing someone else is in the same position - it just wasnt our time. Its so hard to look ahead right now but we have a nice break planned for easter and like you, will have a review meeting after that and decide from there what we are going to do next. My thoughts are with you and DH - you have a good one there!

Everyone, else, thanks for your support and good luck with the rest of your treatment. Im going to stick around and see how you are all getting on!

Oneday - all the best today!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

ah hopes and angel, this totally sucks :( I am so sorry to hear that it wasn't successful. As soon as you can try again you will have something new to look forward to and be able to focus on that hopefully.

lots of love xx


----------



## ACLIO

hopes and angel - I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## hayz1981

Hopes and Angel, I'm so sorry. I don't know what to say. :hugs: I hope you feel strong enough to carry on with your journey when you feel ready. :hugs:

Oneday - looking forward to finding out how you got on today! Have been thinking of you 

Xx


----------



## missp

Hopes and Angel - so sorry to hear that. My heart goes out to both of ye. It is such a difficult time for ye so take care of yourselfs.
:hugs:


----------



## hayz1981

The lab just called me and all our embryos are looking goodn and dividing as they should. So we are on track for our saturday transfer!!

Xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:hugs: brill news hayz xxx


----------



## vineyard

brooke22 said:


> Hey all! Wow...lots going on!
> 
> Missp..congrats!!!!! WOOHOO!!! did they do a blood test or did you do an at home hpt?
> 
> Angel...don't worry, I don't think it was a nosy question at all, I didn't mind you asking! :)
> 
> Hopes and Angel..I'm so sorry for the confusing symptoms! It's so hard on your emotions and your body and your life! I really hope things work out...hang in there and keep us posted. My thoughts are with you both.
> 
> Peartree...keep hanging in there...the wait is absolutely miserable, I thought I was going to go insane. But, I just kept praying and the Lord gave me peace each day and I tried to just take one day at a time.
> 
> Hayz...good luck for transfer on Saturday! Do they just wait until then and tell you how many are left and what the quality is? Or do they call you with an update in between?

Don't you think it's about time you change that ticker of yours!?


----------



## Oneday

Sorry for the late update 
Well i'm officially PUPO :happydance:
We have 2 x 3 day old 8 cell grade A embryos onboard. So really i can't ask for more than that. They said our embryos were quite a mixed bunch some stayed at one cell, we took the best 2 and have 2 others that are no so good so they are going to take them til saturday to see if the reach blast before they consider freezing them. 
Hubby is putting their picture on my profile one looked really good nice clear cells the other had had a tiny bit of fragmentation but got upgraded to a A on the day.
It all feels a bit sureal at the moment.
AND we brushed shoulders with Rio Ferdinand in his hospital gown just as he was going in for an MRI scan :blush:


----------



## ACLIO

hayz and oneday - good luck, its great news xx


----------



## brooke22

Hopes and Angel...I'm so so sorry to hear about your results. My heart breaks for you. I'm sending you a big hug "over the internet." I wish there was something I could do to ease your pain, hang in there and know my thoughts are with you. 

Hayz...that's great! good luck with your transfer on Saturday..let us know how it goes!

Oneday..congrats on being PUPO!! Sounds like you had almost the same exact type of embies as I did and I transferred on day 3 as well. When is your test date? Do you have to test at home, or do you get a blood test?

Vineyard...I s'pose I should change it..but I'm still so nervous! For some reason I keep thinking there's gonna be one more thing that tells me that it's for real and then I'll believe it! I had an awful dream about bleeding last night though...that was not fun!


----------



## Oneday

They are making us wait 16 days to do a home pregnancy test so that's the 10th April , what did you get told to do ?


----------



## brooke22

My clinic does a blood draw at 8 days post transfer and then again at 10 days post transfer. They don't tell you the results of the first blood draw, but then they tell you the results of the second one. They want to compare the HcG levels to make sure they are rising adequately. 
Hang in there for the wait...it's tough but just try to keep yourself occupied so your mind can stay off it.


----------



## caline

Oneday, mesmirised by your embie pics!! Amazing! You're lucky to get pics X Fingers crossed they settle in and stick


----------



## MummyIwanabe

yeh how did you get pics?! :) xxx


----------



## Oneday

Awe thanks everyone. I asked if we could have a picture and they said we could take one so Hubby took them on his iphone. They were moving them around for us to get the best view :happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

Oneday I am loving the embie pics - can you imagine when theyre adults - "here's me as a ball of cells..." Amazing! 

Just popping in to wish everyone luck and :dust:. xxx


----------



## ANGEL223

Hayz, just popped by to wish you all the best for tomorrow. Hopefully some nice stong embies by then!

Oneday brill pic - wonder how much its grown already? (but i do miss the wee blonde kid!)

I trust all you mammas are looking after your wee passengers!

Have a nice weekend all!


----------



## Oneday

Hayz - good luck for tomorrow.

DragonMummy - I so hope it will be able to do that.

Angel - That wee blond one is my 5 year old son Dylan who is so deperate for a brother or sister x


----------



## hayz1981

Hi everyone. Of our 8 embryos, 5 made it to blastocyst stage. 4 of those are of really good quality. One was a bit ahead of all the others and that's the one we have had put back.

I'm so excited! Test day is 8th april.

I got a pic too - although it was a print out that they gave us. I will scan it and put it on my profile - sorry OneDay, totally copying you!

Xxx


----------



## Oneday

Well you are my buddy hayz. Well done really pleased for you. So you have 4 blasties to freeze as well? Just found out we have nothing left to freeze so I'm a bit sad about that as at that moment I feel it's all or nothing. Are you going to wait until the 8th to test then ?


----------



## hayz1981

Oh hun, I'm so sorry your other two didn't make it for freezing. But you have two brilliant embryos that are making themselves comfy. You won't need any back up.

We have three that are being frozen as they said one of them just wouldn't be worth freezing.

Are you feeling ok today?


----------



## peartree

Sorry to hear that none of the embies made it for freezing Oneday, but as Hayz said, you won't be needing them as your two wil be snuggling in nice and tight now. :flower:

Hayz - hope the transfer went well - did you put one or two back?

I'm not hopeful today. I think I'm out. Have begun to have period pains - sore back and crampy tummy. :nope:


----------



## Oneday

Thanks Peartree don't give up yet fingers crossed for you x


----------



## MissAma

Peartree how are you feeling now hon? Hope all is well!

Oneday and Hayz well done to both of you, sounds all like a dream scenario!

Hopes and Angel - so very sorry ladies.... life is so far from fair!

AFM - I finally got the visit on Sat so I called the clinic today and was given the go ahead to start injecting tonight, add the antagonist injection on Friday and then the scan will be on Sat morning. Wish I could sleep for a month and wake up knowing!


----------



## ACLIO

Ladies just a quick question have any of you had absent AF's before starting IVF/ICSI? We have our appointment for ICIS on the 21st April and was wondering what they'll do with AF's no where to be seen.

By the way I have my fingers crossed for you all xxx


----------



## MissAma

I had it late both times. Freaked me out. Stress related I presume. If it is not there but you do the long protocol you can start anyhow as they downregulate for as long as necessary. If you'll be on a short protocol they kinda need it LOL so they will wait for as long as necessary then maybe, in exceptional cases give you another ultrasound to check what is happening and may even induce it with Provera if the doc wants to move faster.


----------



## ACLIO

It had to be induced for my HSG (january) I've had nothing since. My last natural AF was September. I was surprised I wasn't put on something sooner to regulate them before ICSI


----------



## hayz1981

MissA - that's great news. Glad everything is getting started for you. :dust: 

Peartree - how are you feeling? Any symptoms? Have everything crossed for you.

Aclio - sorry, I can't really help you as I was on zoladex for 9 months before my ivf so not an AF in sight. Hope AF turns up soon 

Oneday - hope you had a good weekend away. Its weird how your official testing date is 2 days after mine even though we had egg collection on same day.


----------



## hayz1981

I've managed to scan my pic of my blastocyst that they put back - it's my profile pic now. The two little blobs on the right hand side are where it was starting to hatch when they took the picture!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

wow its amazing isn't it to see that! fascinating! :) xxx


----------



## MissAma

OMG woman that looks utterly perfect, no fragmentation, nothing, I don't see HOW you would manage not to be pregnant from that! Big congrats!


----------



## Oneday

Wow thats amazing Hayz it looks massive compared to mine and the hatching bit ready to implant is great, i hope my two little ones are doing that. I'm itching to test even to see the trigger shot leave my body. God only knows why my clinic are saying i have to wait 16 days post transfer to test.

Peartree - how are you feeling when can you test? 

Miss Ama good luck getting started.

Alicio- sending AF vibes your way.

Good Luck anyone i've missed


----------



## hayz1981

I bet yours are totally looking like that and implanting right now. How long does it take for trigger shot to leave?


----------



## Oneday

hayz1981 said:


> I bet yours are totally looking like that and implanting right now. How long does it take for trigger shot to leave?

Thanks hun fingers crossed. Did you do the 5,000 one ? i am tempted to test and see if its still there are not. I dont mind getting a bfn now and the a bfp later :winkwink:

I've posted to see if anyone can advise. When are you testing ? I'll test with you if you like x


----------



## hayz1981

Yes I had 5000. This all feels so scary! I'm definitely up for testing when you do. I haven't decided when I will test. Let's see if anyone comes back with advice and then decide!!


----------



## Oneday

hayz1981 said:


> Yes I had 5000. This all feels so scary! I'm definitely up for testing when you do. I haven't decided when I will test. Let's see if anyone comes back with advice and then decide!!

LOL Do you want to symptom spot with me as well? I've started. I've got a headache like i had with stimming although it could be the travelling and Dylan :winkwink:
Are you on the pessaries as well?


----------



## hayz1981

I've just got a little pain that comes and goes on left hand side of abdomen but its probably just my swollen ovary. Are you doing anything special? I'm just drinking lots of water and trying to chill out but nothing else really.

Yes, I'm using the pessaries that are one a day.

Is dylan in reception or year 1?


----------



## Oneday

He's in reception but like a moody teenager at the minute tired I thinkbedtime for him soon. I've had some bad ovary pain the last few nights once when I was laughing getting twinges now too my stomach has been tight too but easing off today. Also had a touch of backache I get a week b4 af but not as bad so who knows what is happening. My pessaries are morning and evening I did get a 2,000 hcg injection but that is for if u have less than 10 eggs apparently


----------



## ANGEL223

Gosh its gone quiet on here!

Oneday Dylan is adorable (love the name too!) Hopefully you can give him his wish - perhaps a brother and sister!??

Hayz - great shot - I cant believe how clear it is!

Looks like you two are looking good! So are you or arent you going to test?? Watching this space..... and good luck.

Hopes if you're reading, i wish you all the best on Wed for your review and hope you get some answers!


----------



## peartree

Hi all, I'm fine, thanks for asking. :flower:

Still feeling AF cramps and backache, but haven't had any spotting so still a little hopeful. Last night I had a really sharp pain on my right side. Have been having what feels like ovulation pains there, on and off. Really sore bbs, and feeling soooooo tired in the evening. Apart from that, no symptoms. Oh, and wind. :haha: But I think it's all from the progesterone suppositories.

Still haven't summoned up enough courage to test. I make myself not do it in the morning, and then kid myself that it won't show up with wee during the day. Ack. :p Plus my hubs is really superstitious and thinks we're gonna jinx it. :p

Only 3 more sleeps to blood test. :dance:

Oneday and Hayz - hope you're well. 

MissAma - Woo only 11 days to go!


----------



## ANGEL223

Oh peartree thats great - hang in there - not long to go now!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

fingers crossed peartree :) xxx


----------



## MissAma

The shot should be out of your system starting with 36 hours past the injection at 5000 I believe. Me I test every day from the trigger shot just to see the line dimish and vanish on day 3 or such and then expect nothing but BFNs as it's early till hopefully it changes to a BFP. I have a good 20-25 cheapo ICs to go through as soon as I get to that stage.

Peartree - ohhh exciting, I can so see you moving your bum to the first trimester in no time!

AFM I had an interesting time doing the first jab. My brother and sister in law watched as well as my Viking and at first they were all admirative and encouraging and by the time I counted to ten for the 4th cowardly time they had changed to "oh get on with it already" LOL

It was not too bad needle wise. What was bad was afterwards, the substance felt like it was dispersing through my tissue and it stung like a mofo for a while. 

On the very minus side I just found an awkward small lump in my forearm :O it hurts so it can't be something omnious like a tumor as those don't give out any feeling, right? It freaks me out (freaked out everyone else too as it's rather visible to the naked eye)... If it's still this bad in the morning I should probably get it looked at so that if an Xray is needed at least I have it before ET.


----------



## caline

Peartree, your symptoms sound promising. It would def show up now on a FRER, even with day time wee. I wouldn't be able to wait! Ahhh, go on...test!

Hayz, another lovely shot. Is that a blasto? Is it your blasto? I'm going to ask for a picci next time. I'm very jealous of yours and oneday's. They're amazing.


----------



## annmc30

peartree fingers crossed for your bfp
im at the clinic 2mor 9:30 for a scan then hopefully start injections thurs


----------



## hayz1981

Annmc30 - good luck with your appt tomorrow.

Peartree - have you tested today? Hope you're feeling ok

I have no symptoms today at all. I guess it's pretty early though. I'm not sure if I should be feeling something or not.


----------



## peartree

Thanks all! :flower:

Haven't tested yet. I know now that a negative will definitely be a negative, at 15 days past trigger (10,000) and 13 days past EC, and I'm just too shit scared to face it. I feel no different - the bloating is gone, I just feel like I do just before I get my period, so I'm really, really scared. But the good thing is, still no spotting, but the nurse did say when it sounded like I had to put off ET, that my period might be later this cycle cos of the drugs. Ah... I don't know. IVF is such a mindfuck. Excuse the language. :blush:

MissAma - yes, the spreading of the drugs stings like hell, doesn't it? I got that a few times and came up in red lumps - the nurse said to make sure that the needle is in properly so it doesn't just inject into the upper layers of skin. 

Annmc30 - hope your scan goes well tomorrow and your lining is nice and thin and that you can start stims. :thumbup:

Oneday and Hayz - how's the waiting? :hugs:

Caline - I have 2 FRER in the drawer - just too cowardly to go pee on them! Might get my DH to. He's feeling nauseous tonight. I think HE might be pregnant. :rofl:

Hopes - hope the review goes well tomorrow. Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## peartree

Well, if it's not the trigger or a dud test, I *think* it's a BFP... uploaded pic on my journal.

I'm shaking and too scared to believe. Won't tell DH until I see him tonight, and until I'm really, really sure...

Oh gosh. If this is it, I'm so, so lucky and grateful.... [-o&lt;


----------



## missp

Peartree - congrats thats a def BFP. A line is a line :):)
The hcg would def be out of your system by now - usually 10,000 hcg takes 10 days to leave your system and a maximum of 14 days so you ARE PREGNANT :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Congrats!!!!! :)


----------



## hayz1981

Congratulations Peartree!!!! It's great news xxx


----------



## MissAma

Woohoo!!!!!!!!!! Well done you, that is definitely a BFP, you're pregnant, lady!


----------



## hayz1981

I think I am going to test on 7th April. I'm scared to test any earlier than that, but OH is away on 8th April and I don't really want to be by myself in the evening of the day I test. 

Although, the thing with that is, if it's BFN, I will probably kid myself that I've just tested too early! Oh I really hope my :bfp: is on it's way. This is the closest I have ever been to being pregnant!


----------



## annmc30

congrats peartree on your bfp
my scan didnt go well my lining was 7 so 2 thick 2 start injections 2mor gona have 2 wait afew more days :(


----------



## MummyIwanabe

what thickness does it have to be annmc? I got all this to look forward to lol! xx


----------



## annmc30

mummy it has 2 b 5 or under :(


----------



## MummyIwanabe

What does it start off as? I hope you get that number 5 soon!! :) x


----------



## peartree

Thank you all you wonderful ladies here. I don't what I would have done without all of the support I've had on this thread. I'm still nervous. Haven't told hubby yet, and all of you guys here know already. :rofl:

Got another 2 packs of HPTs on the way home from work. 
Clearblue Digi says Pregnant 1-2! :)

Hayz and Oneday, I have my fingers crossed for you. I hope we'll all be bump buddies very soon. Hayz, will you be testing for trigger?

Missp - how are you? When will your early scan be?

Ann - I hope your lining thins down in the next couple of days sufficiently for you to start stims. :hugs:

MissAma - single digits in your countdown to EC. Woop! :happydance:


----------



## hayz1981

peartree said:


> Thank you all you wonderful ladies here. I don't what I would have done without all of the support I've had on this thread. I'm still nervous. Haven't told hubby yet, and all of you guys here know already. :rofl:
> 
> Got another 2 packs of HPTs on the way home from work.
> Clearblue Digi says Pregnant 1-2! :)
> 
> Hayz and Oneday, I have my fingers crossed for you. I hope we'll all be bump buddies very soon. Hayz, will you be testing for trigger?
> 
> Missp - how are you? When will your early scan be?
> 
> Ann - I hope your lining thins down in the next couple of days sufficiently for you to start stims. :hugs:
> 
> MissAma - single digits in your countdown to EC. Woop! :happydance:


No, I'm too much of a wimp to test for trigger. If it's :bfn: I'll feel really down and sad, even though I know it's way too early for me. And if it's :bfp: it would mess with my head completely!

I am definitely going to at least wait until after the weekend to test - Monday at the very earliest - which I guess would be the same as you as your EC was 5 days before mine.

I'm probably going to start quizzing you lots about what symptoms you had at my stage!!

Congrats again, it's really fantastic news. I've never had a :bfp: and can just imagine how amazing it must feel.

xxx


----------



## hayz1981

Annmc - I hope your lining thins down soon. I'm sure it will. 

MissA - I hope the injections are going ok and not stinging too much! :hugs:

Oneday - I am too scared to test for trigger but will work up the courage to test with you next week! Hope you're ok.

MummyIwanabe - What are you going to be using for downregging?

xxx


----------



## peartree

I've never had a BFP before either. ICSI is our only chance of becoming parents. It's quite shocking to see 2 lines instead of one. Not that I tested much before (only 2 tests, before we found out we almost had zero chance of falling naturally).

Symptom-wise, well, you've seen it all here! I feel like the witch is about to make an appearance!


----------



## Oneday

So pleased for you Peartree, I wonder if its twins.

Hayz- don't know if i will make it to next week with you feel like af is coming ive got lower back pain i usually get a week before my period ;-(

Annmc - hope you can start soon

missp - how are you feeling

MissAma - hope things are looking good for ec


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'll be down regging with bureselin I think...

Provera for 7 days - starting day 19
Down regging with bureselin starting day 21
Stim with Gonal - F 

That's my understanding so far! On a long protocol.

I too have never experienced a BFP, can't ever imagine it to be honest!

Congrats peartree!!! :)


----------



## Oneday

MummyIwanabe said:


> I'll be down regging with bureselin I think...
> 
> Provera for 7 days - starting day 19
> Down regging with bureselin starting day 21
> Stim with Gonal - F
> 
> That's my understanding so far! On a long protocol.
> 
> I too have never experienced a BFP, can't ever imagine it to be honest!
> 
> Congrats peartree!!! :)

That sounds very similiar to me but i started on day 21 without the provera. What dose of gonal f are the starting u on ?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I wonder why I have the provera, maybe that ensure AF turns up on time?

I'm going to be on 150 gonal f - is that what you were on? how did you find it?

Thanks! :) xxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I wonder why I have the provera, maybe that ensure AF turns up on time?

I'm going to be on 150 gonal f - is that what you were on? how did you find it?

Thanks! :) xxx


----------



## hayz1981

I was on gonal-f 150 and found it fine. I over responded and got loads of follies and ended up with some pain with that. But then they reduced my dose and I was ok.

Oneday - I think you'll b fine. You've heard Peartree, she still feels like AF is on its way and she is preggers! We will be test buddies, I need you! Xx

I have just been out for a bite to eat with a friend. In one way it was good because she doesn't know about us ttc and she doesn't want kids herself so there was no babytalk and at times I actually forgot about it all! But then I get worried, because apart from feeling exhausted, I felt so totally normal. No twinges, nothing.


----------



## Oneday

Hayz your making me :cry: :hugs:

Mummyiwannabe - My amh was poor so the put me on 450 then this came down rapily as my levels were high.


----------



## hayz1981

Oh my god, I just went to the toilet and when I wiped, I think there was a tiny dot of pink on the tissue. As I noticed it, I dropped it in the toilet but I'm 99.9% sure it was there and now I have slight cramps.

I wiped again straight afterwards and there was nothing but now I'm really scared. It's only 10 days after egg collection and 5 after transfer. Surely it can't be over now. 

I'm so scared and upset now.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

It could be implantation maybe. Then the cramps could have developed because you're paranoid now that it's all over. The mind is a powerful thing! I only have to put a tampon in and I reckon I get cramps instantly! 

If it was a dot then I'm sure that's fine and if it were your AF which is too early I'm sure then if you wiped again there would be more, maybe not a lot but certainly more. 

Also I thought I saw a tiny pink dot once on toilet paper and it was actually in the toilet paper and was nothing to do with me!

Try not to fret hayz I'm sure all is OK :) xxx


----------



## Oneday

Hayz hun calm down as mummywannabe said it could well be implantation plus alot has gone on up there with the ec and they did tell us that we could we still get some bleeding and be pregnant. However i do know how you feel and would probably feel the same as we have so much invested in this. I still have the back ache and am on knicker watch lol. Hang on in there x


----------



## hayz1981

Thanks, sorry, I'm working from home today so here by myself and got myself panicked.

Well I am on knicker watch with you from now! I still have AF type cramps - they're not bad, but they're there. I've been googling like crazy and it does sound like if I did see a pink spot of blood, thats more likely to be implantation than anything. I really hope so, I wasn't planning on knicker watch until at least Monday!!!!

I will definitely not be waiting until Thursday to test now!! x


----------



## ANGEL223

Been out of the loop a few days now - bloody snow meant no electricity!!

Woohoo Peartree - wonderful news, big congrats to you!!

Hayz - my spotting was not pink but rather brown/sludgy coloured for my BFN so i wouldnt worry too much. Im sure that sounds like implantation so hopefully good news coming your way!! Thinking about you and hoping nothing more appears!


----------



## hayz1981

Thanks Angel. Where do you live??


----------



## MummyIwanabe

try and not panic about what might arrive, just try and focus on what's there which is no blood :) xxx


----------



## ANGEL223

N Ireland - snows all gone now but electricity at home still off but at least its on here at work!!


----------



## hayz1981

It's so mad that you have had snow, it's supposed to be Spring! Hope your electricity comes back on at home soon. :hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

I thought spring was here too - it was up till now! The novelty of being able to boil a kettle! Hang in there hayz you will be fine!

Mummy when to you start jabs?

Oneday, how are you doing?


----------



## hayz1981

MummyIwanabe said:


> try and not panic about what might arrive, just try and focus on what's there which is no blood :) xxx

Thanks MummyIwanabe - I'm going to calm down and assume all is ok at the moment. Peartree had AF cramps and they were followed by a :bfp: so I'm trying to keep positive - for now!

xx


----------



## peartree

Mummy - I was on Provera too, to bring on bleeding as my cycles can get a bit unpredictable and they needed me to bleed by a certain date, to meet their EC and ET dates.

Hayz - please don't worry. I had a bit of pink/slightly brownish mucus on 11 days past EC, but like you, nothing before or afterwards. I thought it might have been from the :sex: with DH the day before. I couldn't help it, was feeling super naughty and I was convinced that it was all over for us cos of the AF cramps, that I thought "what the hell". :blush: Looking back now, it *might* have been implantation bleeding, cos I felt the really sharp pain the night before.

I had my blood test today - so am finally convinced it's not the trigger now. Beta was 186. I'm not sure how that sits in the big scheme of things for 15DPO, will Google later tonight!


----------



## hayz1981

peartree said:


> Mummy - I was on Provera too, to bring on bleeding as my cycles can get a bit unpredictable and they needed me to bleed by a certain date, to meet their EC and ET dates.
> 
> Hayz - please don't worry. I had a bit of pink/slightly brownish mucus on 11 days past EC, but like you, nothing before or afterwards. I thought it might have been from the :sex: with DH the day before. I couldn't help it, was feeling super naughty and I was convinced that it was all over for us cos of the AF cramps, that I thought "what the hell". :blush: Looking back now, it *might* have been implantation bleeding, cos I felt the really sharp pain the night before.
> 
> I had my blood test today - so am finally convinced it's not the trigger now. Beta was 186. I'm not sure how that sits in the big scheme of things for 15DPO, will Google later tonight!


Thanks Peartree - that makes me feel better. I've still had nothing else and I just have a few cramps now but they've died down. 

Great news about your blood test!! I have no idea about betas at all! Congratulations again. It's fantastic. Have they told you when they will scan you?


----------



## peartree

I have my first scan in 3 weeks, so when I'm 7 weeks. Can't wait. I don't think I can relax til then, and then breathe a sigh of relief at the 12 week scan.

Good luck Hayz! I'm sure it's a BFP coming your way. Your little blastie looks absolutely fantastic! The wait is horrible. I didn't think I'd be one to obsess since I never took tests while I was TTC, but towards the latter part of the 2WW, I was going crazy.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks Peartree I wondered why provera was used but thought perhaps it was something to do with AF. Congrats on your beta results!! 

hayz - glad you've had no more bleeding, enjoy the bank hol weekend :) xx


----------



## hayz1981

Ok, now I am confused. I was bored and fed up so for some reason, even though I hadn't been planning to test for ages, I had two clearblue digi tests so decided I would use one. I knew it would probably be negative, but I figured I wouldn't be upset as its so early.

It said 'pregnant. 1-2'

I'm going to test again in a couple of days, but what do you think? My trigger shot was 5000 Pregnyl and that was on 20th march. 

Is this likely to be a false positive? Xx


----------



## MissAma

I don't think so Hayz, I think it's the real thing babe. The trigger shot leaves the body at a rate of 1000 to 1500 per day so it would have been long out!

Let me just be one of the first to congratulate you lovely, long deserved and waited for!


----------



## Oneday

hayz1981 said:


> Ok, now I am confused. I was bored and fed up so for some reason, even though I hadn't been planning to test for ages, I had two clearblue digi tests so decided I would use one. I knew it would probably be negative, but I figured I wouldn't be upset as its so early.
> 
> It said 'pregnant. 1-2'
> 
> I'm going to test again in a couple of days, but what do you think? My trigger shot was 5000 Pregnyl and that was on 20th march.
> 
> Is this likely to be a false positive? Xx

Congratulations Hun your definately pregnant . Woo Hoo :happydance:
The hcg shot takes about 5 days to leave your system plus i had mine at the same time and tested negative on tuesday. I think the cb digi are more likely to say negative when you are pregnant than the other way round iyswim and it wasn't even your first morning wee. What does your hubby think? I bet he is over the moon x 
I'm going to be testing in the morning i really hope i will be joining you x


----------



## hayz1981

I hope you're right! I think I'm going to test again on sunday to put my mind at rest.

Good luck with testing tomorrow!! Really hope you get your :bfp: :hugs: Will be fantastic to be pregnancy buddies and we'll have the same due date!

Hubby is so happy, he's much less cautious than me! He's popped out to get us fish and chips! I'm shattered so a night in is perfect.


----------



## peartree

OMGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Definitely not the trigger if only 5000 dose. CONGRATULATIONS Hayz!!! :yipee:

Good luck for the test tomorrow Oneday - looking forward to all of us being in 1st tri together! :flower:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

congrats!!! thats so amazin! and that its shown up so early!! horray!! xx


----------



## caline

Congratulations Hayz :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Oneday

Well guys I've done test and there is a line but it's only faint. I'll try posting a pic later. Don't really want to say it's a bfp and it's early days but definately a good sign I hope the twins are hanging on tight in there. Think I'm going to treat myself to a cb digi later for tomorrow x


----------



## peartree

:happydance: A line is a line - especially if you've tested before for trigger and it was a negative! Oh, I'm so happy for you! It's been a good week on this March thread. :hugs:


----------



## Oneday

Awe thanks peartree , we have some good sucesses on this thread. When will you get your first scan ? Can't even phone my clinic until there test day a week today x


----------



## peartree

The scan is on 22nd April - 19 days and counting. It can't come soon enough! I don't think I will be able to believe it until I see a heartbeat.


----------



## Oneday

How many weeks will you be then? My clinic scan 3 weeks after the test date but I'm going to push for one earlier with my history hopefully 6 weeks. I could try the nhs but my consultant has left so not sure who I am under x


----------



## peartree

It will be 7 weeks and 1 day since EC then. 

DH feels that it's almost like we've been left to it now, but I told him that 7 weeks would be when there would be a definite heartbeat. Uuming and ahhing about going for a private one the week before, but not convinced that it's necessary as it would only be a week until the 7 week one. Although, I've realised how long a week is, having just survived the 2ww!


----------



## hayz1981

Oneday, that's fantastic!! OMG I have been waking up loads through the night as I'm just so excited. I'm still trying to be cautious until I test again tomorrow or monday.


----------



## Oneday

Hayz it's hard to get your head around it and really believe it I keep looking a the test omg I dreamed this but never really believed it I just hope it doesn't get taken away from me as it will be to hard to take x


----------



## peartree

hayz1981 said:


> OMG I have been waking up loads through the night as I'm just so excited. I'm still trying to be cautious until I test again tomorrow or monday.

LOL! I have that too! I wonder if that's why I'm so blimmin' tired during the day. :rofl: 

I'll be turning in my sleep, and then *ping* I'll think to myself, "IT WAS POSITIVE!!!" and make myself very awake as I get that rush of adrenaline. :dohh:

I'm still trying to be cautious and not hope to much, but it's so hard not to think about the future... how to paint the nursery... how the baby/ies would be one year from now...

Scary, but exciting. :flower:


----------



## Oneday

Peartree how much is the private one? I wouldn't bother to be honest I would save the money for a 3d scan later on. 7 weeks on the nhs is good. I hope my clinic will give me one earlier as when the test I will be nearly 5 weeks so 3 weeks on would be 8 weeks I can't wait that long and that is private ! I might get one sooner on the nhs hopefully 6 weeks. Do you think yours might be twins ?


----------



## peartree

I think no more than £150. I haven't checked, but my friend went for a private nuchal scan and it was around that, so a 7 week scan shouldn't be any more than that. I don't think I'll get one on NHS between 7 and 12 weeks though, so thinking maybe we can use the money for one at 10 weeks or something, just to reassure ourselves (if we make it that far). 

I have a feeling that it might not be twins:

1) They were only 2 day embies, so chance of both taking is not that high.

2) I described a sharp pain which Dilek mentioned is a good sign, so I take it was implantation, and I only felt one, on one side.

3) My beta level was fairly standard at 186, 15DPO. I've read of much higher ones, and I know high isn't an indicator of twins, but low probably means it's a singleton? :shrug:

However, DH is convinced it's going to be twin boys...cos we'd always joked that our house would be trashed if we had twin boys. :rofl:


----------



## Oneday

You really don't know til you see the scan , would you like twins ? I would but i think it would be a nightmare lol my DH has twin brothers who were 6 when we met but are 20 in a couple weeks they were great when they were younger so mischievous. Just think with Dylan and twin boys i would go mental i need i girl! lol.
I am confused about your scan cause if its 7 week since your ET you would be nearly 9 weeks pregnant. They can get a HB from 6 weeks i would price up a private , my clinic charge £130 but i just found somewhere else charging £85 whereabouts are you peartree?


----------



## hayz1981

Oneday, how are you feeling today. I'm still a bit uncomfortable and have a stomach ache. I'm off to buy a couple more tests later. This all just feels surreal at the moment. I wonder when it will feel real!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

wow congrats oneday! Such good news! How many days did you wait until you tested? I've not started treatment yet but all these BFP's is really encouraging! I feel nervous sat here wondering whether I might be lucky like all you girlies! 

xxx


----------



## MissAma

Congrats Oneday! That is really good news, have a healthy and happy 8 months and change!


----------



## peartree

Oneday said:


> You really don't know til you see the scan , would you like twins ? I would but i think it would be a nightmare lol my DH has twin brothers who were 6 when we met but are 20 in a couple weeks they were great when they were younger so mischievous. Just think with Dylan and twin boys i would go mental i need i girl! lol.
> I am confused about your scan cause if its 7 week since your ET you would be nearly 9 weeks pregnant. They can get a HB from 6 weeks i would price up a private , my clinic charge £130 but i just found somewhere else charging £85 whereabouts are you peartree?

We'd love twins, but I'll be ecstatic with one too. :)

Sorry, got confused... what I mean is, I will be 7w1d - 5w1d since EC. :dohh: Lol. I'd imagine a madhouse with 3 boys!

I'm in Wiltshire. There is a private hospital just 10 mins drive from me, so I'll call up on Tue to check prices. 

Hayz - not sure when it feels real! I think it's because we've been waiting for so long, we don't know how to process it once it happens!

MissAma - how are you feeling hun? I don't know about antagonist protocol, but as they say, it focuses on quality. I'm sure the lead follie won't release on its own. I'm under the impression that is what the downreg medication is for - to keep them from releasing the egg, and then the trigger to make it release.


----------



## MissAma

Awww bless Peartree you read my diary, thanks for keeping an eye on me.

I've calmed down since, que serra, serra and things can change till Tuesday when I have another scan and at the end of the day I have to trust that my lining is exceptional now, some women get 7 at ET, mine will surely grow even more and provide a lovely cushion if we are fortunate enough to bring any embie to ET.

Sadly the ill effects are in full swing though. The muscle pain is allllll over, my tummy is seriously huge and round and hard and to be fair I am constipated like mad and trying desperately to up my fiber intake and I am not feeling tip top at all. 

I feel strange posting in here, feels more like a pregnancy thread -which is great! love reading how you actually feel, no one seems to talk about that once they get it!- :)


----------



## hayz1981

Morning all!

Well I had a horrible night last night - spent all evening throwing up had had horrible diarhoea - sorry way TMI.

Still feel a bit ropey this morning.

On the plus side, I did a cheap tesco test this morning and it was a definite positive, which has set my mind at rest because I started really worrying again yesterday that maybe it was the trigger shot.

I will probably wait now until my official test day to test again and call the clinic.

MissA - I'm sure all will be fine. When my dads wife had ivf, she got 5 eggs, only two fertilised. She had a two day transfer and they are my little bro and sis. You don't need loads of eggs to make this work. But you may well have a few more follies by tuesday anyway. 

Peartree - have your AF type pains gone yet? Also, when are you going to start telling people you are pg?

Oneday - hope you're ok today and enjoying your :bfp: !!

Xx


----------



## Oneday

Hayz - hope you feeling better , i had 2 bouts of diarrhoea yesterday i blamed it on the progesterone. I might test again later in the week just to check the line is getting darker.

MissA- as hayz says you only need 1 good egg :hugs: I only had 1 scan and they predicted 6 good follies on the left and 2 on the right , i ended up with a lot more on the day and 11 eggs.So try not to worry to much and focus on them growing. I keep thinking about what i heard someone say on here
"If you can see it in your head you can hold it in your hands"

Peartree- how are you doing

Annmc - hope you ok not seen you about x


----------



## annmc30

oneday im here lol just wish tues was here n my lining under 5 so i can start injections i hate waiting about, hope u ok x


----------



## Oneday

Annmc good luck with your lining tomorrow fingers crossed you can start stimming x


----------



## peartree

Ann - wishing you the best of luck for your scan tomorrow - I hope that your lining's gonna be nice and thin. Not long to go now!

Hayz, I'm fine. Backache is still here. Cramping - I actually can't tell now whether it's AF like cramps or constipation cramps. :blush: We won't tell immediate family until after our first scan, and then everyone else after 12 weeks. You?

Oneday - I'm good, how are you?

MissAma - I know we're definite NMA-ers, but I'm going to be sending you some positive vibes, for tomorrow and beyond. I can't even begin to imagine how hard journeying into the unknown is. I wish you and Viking all the best, and that you will be PUPO in not too long. :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

How long until you guys poas to get your BFP?! Not even started treatment yet but already wondering how long I will last until I test!!!


----------



## ANGEL223

Hey girls, havent been on for a while. Wow, great news all around! Congrats on all the BFPs. Hope you are all doing well and good luck with the pregnancies!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

How's everyone? All you BFP's have gone quiet! hehe hope you're all well xxx


----------

